# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاثنين 14/03/2016

## ماجد احمد

*الحمد لله...الحمد لله...الحمد لله

صباح الخير...صباح الانتصارات
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الوجــــــعة
â‌¤فداك يا مريخâ‌¤

عناوين الصحافــــة الحـــمراء لليــوم الأثنين 14/مارس ألف مبروووووووك الانتصار
الزاويـــــــــــــــــه :-

&السهم الناري يحرق ذئاب واري

&ايمال: لم نتأهل بعد ..مدرب
 (وولفز): حظوظنا قائمة..والمريخ يعسكر في السعودية

&عبده جابر هدفي هدية للجماهير الوفية

â­گâ­گâ­گâ­گâ­گâ­گâ­گâ­گ
تنظيــــــم اهـــــل الوجعـــــة

الصــــــدي:-

& مبروك يا الزعيم أسد المحاص الضاري... حققت المراد من جوة معقل واري

& البلجيكي يكشف وصفة النصر السحرية ويرشح أمير كمال للاحتراف بالدوريات الاوربية

& مدرب واري وولفز: مهمتي كانت صعبة وعانيت بسبب تمرس الأحمر...وجابر يكشف ادق اسرار هدف الفوز

& المريخ يتدرب اليوم بأبوجا

& لجنة التعبئة المريخية تعد العدة
 لجولة الاياب
â­گâ­گâ­گâ­گâ­گâ­گâ­گâ­گ
تنظيــــم اهـــــل الوجــــــعة
الزعيــــــــم:

&مريخ ايمال هيبة وجمال

&الاحمر يقهر واري بهدف ..المدينة يصنع..عبده يسجل والبلجيكي يؤكد: الروح سر الانتصار

&(الزعيم) ومندوبها بنيجيريا يصنعان الحدث..القنصل يحتفي بالبعثة..مجهودات للحصول علي تسجيل المباراة ودعوة سعودية للفرقة الحمراء

â›”تنظيـــم أهـــل الوجــــعةâ›”
â‌¤فــــداك يا مـــــريخâ‌¤

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ماجد وشيخ طارق صباحاتكم عافية 
وفى الانتظار على المدار ويديكم العافية
ومبروووووووووووك

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*مبروك يا صفوة .. مبروك لكل الشفوت ..دائما الإنتصار يفرح ويسر القلب .. شكرا لأبطالنا الأشاوس .. لابد من الإستعداد الجيد لمباراة الرد لكى لا ننوم على العسل .. الشفوت فى المدرجات والأبطال داخل الميدان لكى نحقق العبور إن شاء الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الثنائي المبدع ماجد وشيخ طارق على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—€ عناوين صــحــيــفة الـــــصــدى :

âœ¯ مبروك يا الزعيم أسد المحاص الضاري... حققت المراد من جوة معقل واري
âœ¯ البلجيكي يكشف وصفة النصر السحرية ويرشح أمير كمال للاحتراف بالدوريات الاوربية
âœ¯ مدرب واري وولفز: مهمتي كانت صعبة وعانيت بسبب تمرس الأحمر.
âœ¯ جابر يكشف ادق اسرار هدف الفوز
âœ¯ المريخ يتدرب اليوم بأبوجا
âœ¯ لجنة التعبئة المريخية تعد العدة لجولة الاياب

â—€ عناوين صــحــيــفة الــــزعــــيــم :

âœ¯ مريخ ايمال هيبة وجمال
âœ¯ الاحمر يقهر واري بهدف ..المدينة يصنع..عبده يسجل والبلجيكي يؤكد: الروح سر الانتصار
âœ¯ (الزعيم) ومندوبها بنيجيريا يصنعان الحدث.
âœ¯ القنصل يحتفي بالبعثة..مجهودات للحصول علي تسجيل المباراة .
âœ¯ دعوة سعودية للفرقة الحمراء

â—€ عناوين صــحــيــفة الــــزاوية :

âœ¯ السهم الناري يحرق ذئاب واري
âœ¯ ايمال: لم نتأهل بعد .
âœ¯ مدرب (وولفز): حظوظنا قائمة.
âœ¯ المريخ يعسكر في السعودية
âœ¯ عبده جابر هدفي هدية للجماهير الوفية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعيد الابتسامة لجماهيره بالفوز بهدف على واري ولفز





 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 فاز المريخ على الفريق النيجيري  واري ولفز بهدف دون رد في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم على ملعب واري  في ذهاب بطولة افريقيا مرحلة دور الــــــ(32) احرزه اللاعب عبده جابر و  كان الحكم قد نقض ايضا هدفا صحيحا للاحمر بحجة التسلل
الشوط الاول 
منذ بدايته و الذي رصدته كفرووتر قام الفريق النيجيري بشن هجمات على مرمي  المريخ من اجل احكام السيطرة على وسط الملعب ووضع المريخ تحت الضغط و رد  المريخ بهجمات على مرمي اصحاب الارض من اجل الحد من خطورة اصحاب الارض و  تحقيق هدف سريع يربك الحسابات
في الدقيقة الــــ(5) كاد اللاعب بكري المدينة ان يضع المريخ في المقدمة  لكن المدافع ابعد كرته الى ركلة زاوية من كرة متبادلة بينه و اللاعب عبده  جابر و من ثم لتراوري و منه للمدينة قبل ان يبعدها 
الفريق النيجيري يعتمد على الارسال الطويل
إعتمد الفريق النيجيري في بداية الحصة الاولي على الارسال الطويل للاستفادة  من طول قامة لاعبي واري و لكنه اصطدم بجدار دفاعي قوي فشل في كسر الصمود  المريخي 
عبده جابر يرهق دفاع النيجيري
ارهق اللاعب عبده جابر دفاع الفريق النيجيري من خلال التحركات المزعجة التي كانت لها خطورتها على مرمي الفريق النيجيري
جمال سالم ينقذ هدفين
انقذ الحارس جمال سالم هدفين من قبل الفريق النيجيري احدهما من انفراد كامل  بالمرمي و الثاني من تسديدة قوية حولها الى ركلة زاوية لم يحسن الاستفادة 
هدف اول في المباراة
نجح اللاعب عبده جابر في احراز هدف السبق للمريخ الدقيقة 18 من الحصة  الاولي للمباراة في شباك الفريق النيجيري منحت المريخ الثقة و الامان  للاعبي المريخ و نحج الاحمر في السيطرة على وسط الملعب تماما بعكس الفريق  النيجيري الذي تقدم بكلياته مما اثر على دفاعه 
تسديدة لكريم الحسن 
اطلق اللاعب كريم تسديدة قوية من خارج منطقة جزاء الفريق لكن كرته علت العارضة بقليل فوق العارضة هدفا ضائعا للمريخ
واصل اللاعب كريم الحسن تسديداته و اطلق كرة قوية في الدقيقة 30 كادت ان تسكن شباك الحارس النيجيري 
الفريق النيجيري يلجأ الى العنف
لجأ الفريق النيجيري الى العنف و ذلك من اجل ايقاف المريخ لكنه فشل في  ايقاف خطورة المريخ لينتهي الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدف احرزه اللاعب  عبده جابر في الدقيقة 18 من الشوط الاول 
في الشوط الثاني واصل المريخ واصل المريخ صحوته و قاد سلسلة من الهجمات  الخطيرة على مرمي منافسه الذي لم يجد بدا من اللعب بعنف من اجل الوصول الى  مبتغاه باتباع الاسلوب القوي لحسم المريخ 
هدف منقوض للمريخ 
نقض الحكم هدفا صحيحا للمريخ احرزه اللاعب عبده جابر بحجة التسلل 
في الدقيقة الــــ(12) تقاضي الحكم عن ركلة جزاء صحيحة مع اللاعب بكري المدينة احتج عليها لاعبي المريخ و الطاقم الفني 
هدف ضائع للمريخ 
في الدقيقة 22 كاد اللاعب بكري المدينة ان يحرز هدفا للمريخ من وضعية  انفراد كامل بالمرمي لكن الحارس النيجيري انقذ شباكه من هدف محقق
و تتواصل الهجمات المريخية و من هجمة متبادلة بين اللاعب بكري المدينة كاد عبده جابر ان يضيف الهدف الثاني الا ان الحظ عانده كثيرا .
خروج كريم 
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب كريم الحسن و دخول اللاعب علاء الدين  يوسف بسبب الاصابة التي تعرض لها في احتكاك مع احد لاعبي الفريق الفريق  النيجيري
دخول عنكبه
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب تراوري و دخول عنكبه و ذلك من اجل  تنشيط الجانب الهجومي بعد تراجع مستواه البدني و تحرك اللاعب عنكبه بفاعلية  و قاد احد الهجمات الخطيرة على مرمي الفريق النيجيري لم يكتب لها النجاح  حتى انتهي الشوط الثاني و المباراة بفوز المريخ على الفريق النيجيري بهدف  دون مقابل احرزه اللاعب عبده جابر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„> عناوين الـصحف العالمية والعربية :

• السلطان ابراهيموفيتش يُزين تتويج باريس سان جيرمان بسوبر هاتريك
• توتنهام يعود للانتصارات ويُضيق الخناق على ليستر سيتي
• مارتيال ينقذ مانشستر يونايتد من الخسارة أمام وست هام في الكأس
• ريال مدريد يقهر لاس بالماس بفوز مجنون في الدوري الاسباني
• اشبيلية يحقق فوزاً مثيراً على فياريال .. وأتلتيك بلباو يهزم ريال بيتيس في الليجا
• فالنسيا يسقط أمام ليفانتي في الدوري الإسباني .. 
• ميلان يفرط في الفوز أمام كييفو بالدوري الإيطالي
• نابولي يعبر كمين باليرمو ويواصل مطاردة يوفنتوس في الدوري الايطالي
• دورتموند يواصل الضغط على بايرن بفوز مستحق على ماينتس
• باير ليفركوزن يستعيد انتصاراته على حساب هامبورج .. 
• جالطة سراي يواصل التراجع في الدوري التركي زيتعادل مع جنشلربيرليجي
• التعادل يحسم مباراة مثيرة بين أكهيسار وأسكيشيهر في الدوري التركي
• اوتريخت يكتفي بالتعادل مع دن هاج في الدوري الهولندي
• اولمبياكوس يهزم باناثينايكوس بثلاث دقائق في الدوري اليوناني
• إبراهيموفيتش : في حال قرر باريس سان جيرمان وضع تمثال لي بدلاً من برج إيفل سوف أبقى في باريس
• توريس مهاجم أتلتيكو مدريديعود للمران الجماعي لفريقه بعد تعافيه من الاصابة
• تشيلسي يسعى لخطف جون ستونز مدافع إيفرتون بعرض جديد
• وفاة مشجع من بوروسيا دورتموند أثناء مباراة ماينز
• فينجر يلوم الحظ أمام واتفورد ويتمسك بالأمل في مواجهة برشلونة
• ميسي يحذر فريقه من عودة آرسنال .. 
• نوير: بايرن ميونيخ لا يملك أي أفضلية أمام يوفنتوس
• فان جال يشكو من سوء التحكيم في كأس الاتحاد الإنجليزي
• الزمالك المصري يهزم دوالا الكاميروني في عقر داره بأبطال إفريقيا
• اولمبيك خريبكة المغربي يتعادل مع النجم الساحلي التونسي في دوري الأبطال
• وفاق سطيف يفرض التعادل على نجم الكونغو في دوري الأبطال
• الاتحاد الليبي يتفوق على ميدياما الغاني بصعوبة في الكونفيدرالية
• ناساروا يونايتد يهزم الرياضي القسنطيني الجزائري في الكونفيدرالية
• نهضة بركان يخطف الفوز امام اولمبيك أسفي في الدوري المغربي
• لخويا القطري يغادر لمواجهة النصر السعودي في دوري ابطال آسيا

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مـفــكـــــــرة الـــيــــــــوم :


â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 11 :

• مريخ الفاشر (-- : --) مريخ نيالا الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الانجليزي - الأسبوع 30 :

• ليستر سيتي (-- : --) نيوكاسل يونايتد الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الاسباني - الأسبوع 29 :

• غرناطة (-- : --) إسبانيول الساعة: 22:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري البرتغالي - الأسبوع 26 :

• بنفيكا (-- : --) تونديلا الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 7

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائـــــج مـبـاريـــات الامـــــس :

â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - ذهاب دور الـ 32 :

• كيدوس - إثيوبيا (2 : 2) مازيمبي - الكونجو
• دوالا - الكاميرون (0 : 1) الزمالك - مصر
• فيتا كلوب - الكونجو (1 : 0) مابوتو - موزمبيق
• ايتول - الكونجو (1 : 1) وفاق سطيف - الجزائر
• واري وولفز - نيجيريا (0 : 1) المريخ - السودان
• إنييمبا - نيجيريا (5 : 1) فيتالو - بوروندي
• أولمبيك خريبكة - المغرب (1 : 1) النجم الساحلي - تونس

..................................................  .....

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - ذهاب دور الـ 32 :

• ناساروا - نيجيريا (1 : 0) القسنطينى - الجزائر
• لوبوبو - الكونجو (2 : 1) اهلي شندي - السودان
• الاتحاد - ليبيا (1 : 0) ميدياما - غانا

..................................................  .....

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي - ربع النهائي :

• آرسنال (1 : 2) واتفورد
• مانشستر يونايتد (1 : 1) وست هام يونايتد

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الانجليزي - الأسبوع 30 :

• أستون فيلا (0 : 2) توتنهام هوتسبير

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الاسباني - الأسبوع 29 :

• ليفانتي (1 : 0) فالنسيا
• إشبيلية (4 : 2) فياريال
• أتلتيك بيلباو (3 : 1) ريال بيتيس
• لاس بالماس (1 : 2) ريال مدريد

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 29 :

• كييفو فيرونا (0 : 0) ميلان
• أودينيزي (1 : 2) روما
• جنوى (3 : 2) تورينو
• فيورنتينا (1 : 1) هيلاس فيرونا
• لاتسيو (2 : 0) أتلانتا
• باليرمو (0 : 1) نابولي

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الالماني - الأسبوع 26 :

• باير ليفركوزن (1 : 0) هامبورج
• بوروسيا دورتموند (2 : 0) ماينز

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 30 :

• تروا (0 : 9) باريس سان جيرمان
• رين (2 : 2) ليون

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العميد عامر : المريخ تحامل على العنف و التحكيم وزرع الفرح في وجوه انصار





 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 اشاد العميد عامر عبد الرحمن باداء  لاعبي المريخ في مباراة اليوم ضد فريق واري و قال ان نجوم المريخ كانو  ابطالا ولعبوا بقوة الاحمر و روحه الباسلة و لم يقصروا على الاطلاق في  التضحية من اجل اسعاد الانصار مشيرا الى ان المريخ كان في الموعد و لم  ينحني امام التحكيم الذي نقض هدفا و تقاضي عن ركلة جزاء صحيحة و اضاف ان  المريخ سيقيم معسكرا عقب المباراة الاول بدعوة من التعاون بالسعودية و  سيكون استعدادا للبطولة الافريقية و طالب عامر عبد الرحمن جماهير المريخ  بالتدافع الى ملعب النادي و مساندة اللاعبين في مباراة الاياب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ يشيد بالانتصار على واري ويمتدح أداء الثلاثي




 



  عبر البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني  للمريخ عن سعادته بالانتصار المهم الذي حققه فريقه على واري وولفز النيجيري  في ذهاب الدور الأول من دوري ابطال افريقيا خارج أرضه الأمر الذي جعله  يقترب أكثر من التأهل للدور الثاني من المسابقة وذكر ايمال ان فريقه قدم  مباراة كبيرة وكان بامكانه آن يحقق فوزاً عريضاً يحسم به ورقة التأهل من  جولة الاياب لولا سوء الطالع الذي لازم لاعبيه في العديد من الفرص السانحة  للتسجيل ونفى ايمال ان يكون فريقه تأهل بعد فوزه في لقاء الذهاب مبيناً أنه  سيحرص على تجهيز فريقه بشكل مثالي للقاء الاياب يوم السبت المقبل بامدرمان  حتى يتمكن الأحمر من تكرار فوزه على الفريق النيجيري والتأهل لدور الستة  عشر من دوري الابطال وأشاد ايمال بعدد من نجوم الفريق الذين لم يشاركوا  الفريق في الفترة السابقة مثل قائد الفريق راجي عبد العاطي والظهير الايسر  بخيت خميس والغاني كريم الحسن والمهاجم عبده جابر الذي سجل هدف اللقاء  الوحيد وقال إن التألق اللافت لهؤلاء اللاعبين يؤكد ان المريخ يمكنه خوض آي  مباراة بأي تشكيلة ويلعب من أجل الفوز في كل المباريات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ يرشح امير كمال للعب في الدوري الفرنسي




 



  أبدى البلجيكي لوك ايمال في تغريدة  على صفحته على الفيسبوك سعادته بالانتصار الاول له مع المريخ على صعيد دوري  ابطال افريقيا وقال انه جاء بعد تألق لافت لعدد من النجوم الذين اجتهدوا  وفرضوا الهزيمة على المنافس على ارضه وأمام أنصاره وتقدم ايمال بشكر خاص  للمدافع أمير كمال وقال انه من اميز اللاعبين في الفريق بما يقوم به من  أدوار كبيرة داخل المريخ وذكر ايمال أن امير بامكانه أن يلعب في الدوريات  الأوربية مثل الدوري الفرنسي أو البلجيكي وأشاد ايمال كذلك بعدد من  اللاعبين من بينهم المالي تراوري واليوغندي جمال سالم حارس المرمى والمهاجم  الوطني بكري المدينة متمنياً أن يواصل هؤلاء اللاعبين بنفس المستوى الذي  قدموه في مباراة واري وولفز حتى يتمكنوا من قيادة الفريق للذهاب لمراحل  بعيدة في النسخة الحالية من دوري الأبطال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب واري وولفز: المريخ استحق الفوز ولكننا يمكن أن نتأهل من امدرمان




 
  اعترف بيتر نيكتين مدرب واري وولفز  النيجيري بسوء أداء فريقه امام المريخ وخسارته لنتيجة اللقاء بهدف ليصعب من  مهمة فريقه في التأهل لدور الستة عشر في لقاء الإياب بامدرمان يوم السبت  المقبل وقال بيتر ان المريخ تفوق عليه بعامل الخبرة وقدم مباراة كبيرة وكان  الافضل طوال الشوطين لكن المدرب النيجيري ذكر ان فرص فريقه مازالت قائمة  في التأهل حال حقق الفوز على المريخ في امدرمان مبينا أن المريخ وبمثلما  سجل في فريقه في لقاء الذهاب بواري فيمكن لفريقه ان يسجل ايضاً في امدرمان  ويتأهل على حساب المريخ للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ووفاق سطيف على موعد مع مواجهة متجددة في الدور الثاني من الأبطال




 
  اقترب وفاق سطيف الجزائري من بلوغ  الدور الثاني من دوري ابطال افريقيا بعد تعادله مع ايتول الكنغولي بهدف لكل  في ذهاب الدور الأول من المسابقة وسيواجه الوفاق المريخ الذي اقترب هو  الآخر من التأهل بعد فوزه علي واري وولفز النيجيري بهدف خارج ارضه وسيلتقي  المريخ والوفاق في مواجهة متجددة هذه المرة في الدور الثاني حال تأهلا  رسمياً بعد أن تقابلا في دور المجموعتين في النسخة الماضية حيث انتهى لقاء  الذهاب بالجزائر بهدف لكل فيما فاز المريخ بهدفين نظيفين ليتأهل المريخ  كثاني المجموعة الى جانب اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري فيما ودع الوفاق من دور  المجموعات بعد أن حل ثالثاً في المجموعة خلف المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ السودان يشرف الوطن ويسعد جماهيره ويعود بفوز مستحق من الأراضي النيجيرية



     نجح فريق المريخ السوداني في إسعاد قاعدته الجماهيرية وعاد بفوز غالي ومستحق من مضيفه واري وولفز النيجيري لحساب دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
 وقد قدم أبطال المريخ مباراة بطولية واستحوذوا علي زمام المباراة طوال الشوطين.
 هدف المباراة الوحيد سجله مهاجم الفريق  عبده جابر بعد مجهود فردي كبير من المهاجم الآخر بكري المدينة في الدقيقة  18 من انطلاقة المباراة.
 الشوط الثاني كان كسابقه وشهد استحواذ مريخي وضياع فرص بالجملة أبرزها تسديدة تراوري وانفراد بكري المدينة.
 وكان حكم المباراة قد الغي هدف للمريخ سجله عبده جابر أيضاً بحجة التسلل.
 هذا وسيلتقي الفريقان في جولة الإياب الأسبوع القادم علي ملعب إستاد المريخ بأم درمان.

 ياسين الشيخ _ الخرطوم

 النيلين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لوك: قدمنا مباراة كبيرة و الحكم ظلمنا و تحامل على اللاعبين





 

 اليوم 06:53 AM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 


 اكد مدرب المريخ لوك ايميال ان  فريقه قدم مباراة رفيعة المستوى و قال انه رسم خطة محكمة للاعبين و الذين  نفذوها وفق المطلوب و عن اشراك اربعو عناصر جديدة اكد انها قدمت نفسها بشكل  مميز و لذا اشركناها و لم نخشي عليها من التجربة رغم ان هناك من لم يشارك  منذ بداية الموسم ولكنهم لم يخذلونا و قال ان التحكيم تحامل على المريخ و  نقض هدفا صحيحا و انه توقع ان يجد ظلما تحكيما و لكن ليس لدرجة تقاضي الطرف  عن ضربة جزاء و عدمن احتساب هدف صحيح و قال انه لن يقول بانهم تأهلوا لان  هناك مباراة في الخرطوم و لكنهم سيعملون بقوة من اجل حسم المعركة و الحرب  بصورة نهائية في الخرطوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: المعز يقفز فرحاً بعد نهاية المبارة وراجي يسجد شكراً لله ::



لحظات جميلة عاشها نجوم المريخ امس بعدما قطعوا نصف المشوار نحو التأهل لدور ال16 باذن الله فما ان اطلق حكم المباراة البوركيني صافرة النهاية الا وقفز المعز محجوب فرحاً بالنتيجة التي تحققت و احتفل مع زميلة تراوري الذي كان الاقرب اليه لحظتها، بينما لم يجد قائد الفريق راجي عبدالعاطي افضل من السجود شكراً لله على النتيجة وعلى الاداء الذي قدمه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سلمون جايسون يصل دبي و يعرب عن سعادته بالانتصار::



وصل الى دبي مساء امس نجم المريخ ، النيجيري سلمون جايسون لبدء جلسات التاهيل تحت اشراف دكتور جار النبي ابراهيم والذي سيتولى مسؤليه اعاده رمانه وسط الاحمر للملاعب من جديد بعد خضوعه لعمليه جراحية قبل اسابيع على مستوى الركبه.

و فى تصريح له بالمطار و بحضور رابطه المريخ عبر النيجيري عن سعادته القصوى بالانتصار الذي تحقق اليوم خارج الديار و تمنى ان يكمل مرحلة التاهيل بسرعة حتى يتمكن من اللحاق بزملائه فى المستطيل الاخضر بإذن الله.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان 
أبوبكر الأمين 
قهرنا المطر وجضمنا الكفر

* الحمد لله الذي وفق الزعيم أمس لتحقيق فوز عزيز كنا في أمس الحاجة له في مثل هذا المنعطف الهام الذي يمر بالنادي وهو فوز أكد علو كعب الزعيم واستمراره على نهج وثقافة الانتصار خارج الديار وأصبح بطل جولة الذهاب بعد خسارة ممثلي السودان الآخرين الهلال وأهلي شندي وعقبال ما نتأهل جميعا من جولة الإياب...

* فاز الزعيم أمس على وواري وولغز النيجيري في أجواء خريفية نيجيرية وأمطار لم نتعود اللعب فيها وقدمنا عرضا رائعا قهرنا به المطر وجضمنا الكفر وتسيدنا اللقاء طولا وعرضا وهزينا الأرض وتوجنا المجهود الجماعي بهدف للعائد بقوة عبده جابر الذي رفع من سعر منتج كرسي جابر في بورصة الصياغ أمس..

* كسبنا الجولة الأولى المهمة وتبقت جولة الإياب الأهم يوم السبت المقبل ويجب ألا يبطرنا هذا الفوز بل نجعله حافزا لتقديم الأجود والأجمل والعبور لدور الستة عشر من القلعة الحمراء بعون الله تعالى...

* بحق وحقيقة كان فتية المريخ جميعهم بالأمس نجوما ولعبوا مباراة للتاريخ وواصلوا مشوار الغيرة على الشعار والقلب الحار فشكل لهم ذلك عزيمة لا تفتر من بداية اللقاء لنهايته وأوفوا بما عاهدوا عليه...

* ولكن وللحقيقة والتاريخ وبالرغم من أن الفوز هو نتاج جهد جماعي بلاشك، إلا أنه كسبنا أمس ثلاثة نجوم أدوا أداءا رائعا وثبتوا وأثبتوا أن الأيام كفيلة أن تنصف صبرهم وصبر الجمهور عليهم خيرا وهم علي جعفر وبخيت خميس وكريم الحسن ونقول لهم حافظوا على مستواكم وطوروه...

* منذ أول يوم له في تدريب المريخ كنت حريص على متابعة العديد من الحصص التدريبية لمدرب المريخ إيمل وكونت عنه رأيا إيجابيا قد يكون عكس الكثيرين الذين كانوا يراهنون على فشله وغياب شخصية اللعب المتناغم في الفريق...

* وبالأمس كان الاختبار الحقيقي لإيمل الذي نجح فيه بدرجة الامتياز فشاهدنا أداءا جماعيا متناغما ولياقة بدنية عالية وميلاد نجوم جدد وفوز مستحق مواصلة لسلسلة الانتصارات بدون هزيمة حتى الآن في كل اللقاءات التنافسية...

* كنت من المدافعين بشدة بضرورة ان نعطي الرجل فرصة لأن الظروف التي بدأ العمل فيها ظروف كانت غير طبيعية من تاخر في زمن الاعداد وتاخر وصول بعض اللاعبين وتأخر تأهيل المصابين...

* والرجل كان شجاعا بالزج بالموجود من الجاهزين واعطائهم الثقة والصبر عليهم من أجل أن يكسب الفريق وبسرعة ميزة التفاهم الجماعي وان يسهم ذلك بأن لا يتأثر الفريق بغياب احد وفي نفس الوقت يهضم اللاعبين طريقة لعبه...

* وبالامس فقط ظهر لنا واضحا أن طريقة اللعب التي أصر عليها ايمل أثبتت جدواها فالطريقة تعتمد على الهجوم الضاغط واللعب بثلاثة مهاجمين صريحين يكون لهم دور دفاعي أيضا...

* طريقة 4 3 3 الأوروبية الشهيرة التي ابتدعها الهولنديون في بداية الثمانينات والتي نقلها أيمل شهدناها أمس تكشف عن الشخصية الجدبدة لفريق المريخ...

* تميزنا أمس بأداء رائع لظهيري الجنب رمضان عجب والقادم بقوة بخيت خميس في مساندة خطي الوسط والهجوم بخلق كثافة عددية فيهما ونجحا حالات كثيرة في عكس كرات أمام المرمى حتى ان جملة الهدف الجابري بدأت من رمضان إلى بكري الذي مررها رائعة لعبده فكان على موعد مع الهدف وهو نفسه الذي نقض له الحكم هدفا..

* ومن ناحية أخرى وبلياقة عالية كان كل من بكري وعبده جابر يؤديان بطريقة البستم نزولا لمساندة الوسط والدفاع حال فقدان الكرة وطلوعا لزيادة الكثافة الهجومية فيما شكل تراوري كرأس حربة صريح ضغطا على مساكي الدفاع وارهقهم كثيرا بتوغله المزعج وكسب منهما ركلات ثابتة كادت أحدهما أن تصيب لولا براعة حارس وواري...

* خط الوسط لعب مباراة كبيرة جدا في الشوط الأول بذل فيها الحسن مجهودا مقدرا ولعب بجدية وتالق في قطع الكرات المشتركة مما أدى إلى اصابته من احداهن وخروجه ودخول علاء بديلا له في الشوط الثاني...

* عاد لنا راجي الذي نعرفه وقدم مردودا جيدا في صناعة اللعب وشكل مع المخضرم عمر بخيت ثنائيا ساهمت خبراتهما في تهدئة اللعب كثيرا واستطاعا أن يؤديا دورهما بأكمل وجه راجي في مساهته في خلق فرص لثلاثي الهجوم وعمر في مساندة متوسطي الدفاع وتموين الظهيرين بتمريرات الطلعات ونحيي عودة علاء كبديل في الشوط الثاني ونتمنى أن نشاهده أساسيا في لقاء الإياب...

* وإن أنسى لا أنسى الفتى الذهبي اب قلبا حار علي جعغر الذي أدى باقتدار ولعب مباراة للذكرى بلعبه الجاد في استخلاص الكرات العالية وحتى الأرضية بطريقة الزحلقة المعروفة واجادة التمرير المتقنة من غير أخطاء تذكر وكالعادة كان دامر صمام الأمان له وللفرقة جمعاء ولعبا بتفاهم واع...

* جمال سالم وببراعة تامة أنقذنا من العديد من الكرات الخطرة خاصة في بداية الشوط الثاني حيث أنقذنا من هدف محقق مليون في المائة من انفراد للاعب وواري...

* وهكذا أيها الصفوة فقد بدأت من الامس تظهر شخصية الفريق وطريقة اللعب الشجاعة بالهجوم الضاغط والصريخ بتوازن مع الواجبات الدفاعية للمهاجمين...

* ممادو تراوري لم يكن يومه أمس فقد لازمه سوء الطالع كثيرا واستبدل في الشوط الثاني بعنكبة اما العقرب فأدى دوره بامتياز في هلهلة ظهيري دفاع وواري بطلعاته المزعجة وصنع هدف الفوز ببراعة لعبده جابر وعبده للحقيقة كان متميزا في تأدية نفس دور بكري وعبس له الحظ في هدف آخر غير محتسب وأدى مباراة للذكرى استعاد بها أراضيه المفقودة ورفع سعر كرسي جابر لدى الصياغ...

* الحكم البوركيني لم يكن سيئا ونعيب عليه فقط عدم احتسابه لركلة جزاء للزعيم وهدف آخر لعبده وقام بانذار كل من راجي وعلي جعفر وثلاثة من لا عبي وواري..

* فريق وواري احترم المريخ وعبس له الحظ في أكثر من كرة خاصة تلك التي انقذها جمال سالم من انفراد والفريق يبدو تأثر كثيرا بفقدان عدد من نجومه...

* البعثة الظافرة ستعود مساء الثلاثاء بالمصرية بعون الله وأهدوا النصر لجماهير الزعيم الصابرة على أمل التقدم كثيرا في المستوى وتطويره بعد ان أصبح الفريق الآن جاهز موية ونور...

* ونحن بدورنا نشكر كل من ساهم في انجاح هذه المسيرة فقد كنا محتاجين لهذا الفوز ليعيد الثقة للجميع ولا نقول وصلنا لأقصى المطلوب ولكنها بداية الطريق الصحيح الذي يحتاج تكاتف الجميع وليس تكالبهم للوقوف وقفة رجل واحد خلف الفريق...

* نتمنى ان يمتلىء استادنا عن آخره في لقاء السبت للوقوف خلف الفريق ومؤازرته لكسب بطاقة التأهل فقد كسبنا نصفة المشوار والنصف الآخر سنكسبه بتشجيع الجمهور والهاب الحماسة في اللاعبين...

* المجد للمريخ والعجاز والانجاز المجد للمريخ...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريده واتساب
  بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
انتصار بطعم مانديلا وناصر بابكر جاري والقروبات جارية وراءهمبروك للشفوت مبروك لاهل الساس والراس مبروك للناس الطيبين
فرحة ناقصة للمدرج المريخي والسبب قنواتنا الفضائية
  معقولة نحن في القرن الواحد وعشرين والناس قاعدة حاضنة الاذاعه والمغتربين يفتشوا للروابط
  كلمناكم وقلنا اتعلموا من تجارب الغير بنقصد الاعلام الجديد والبث الفضائيالقروبات امس ذي شاشة البورصة قدر ماتجي تفتح قروب يطلع منك لي فوق
  القروبات امس كلها مقفلة علي نطاق مرتفع اخضر
  قروبات المريخ بورصة الكورة السودانية
غايتو لو ناصر بابكر جاتو عشرااااقة وقال يااااااساتر كان في ناس مشت المستشفيات بسكتة قلبية
معقولة  بس مافي قناة قادرة تفرح شعب المريخ من زمن كاس مانديلا مكتوب علينا  الانتظار ونحضن الرادي والواحد فينا يساسق بين الرادي والقروباتجيرانا  ناس وادي النيل ناقلين مبارياتهم من الكاميرون ولو لعبوا مع الواق الواق  بينقلوها لكن شعب السودان مبتلى بقنوات لابتشبهنا ولابتراعي لي مشاعر  الجمهورشكرا ناصر بابكر شكرا إذاعة هوي السودان ماقصرتوا وبقيتوا فال خير لينا طوالي انقلوا لينا ماتوقفوا الا بعد الكاسومن اسه ياناس عشان ما نتجهجة شوف لينا تردد قنوات الجزائر عشان ماحنشوفها في قنواتنا المحلية اصلو شكلنا حنسافر ليهم  كرسي جابر طعمه مختلف و افرح اهله و احبابه وخلي الناس تعرض في المواصلات  والقروبات ترتفع لمعدل الاخضر المرتفع جدا وزمان كرسي جابر مهر للعروس ونحن  هدف عبده جابر حيكون مهر للكاس الأفريقية الاتنين من عينة جابرلكن  ياناس القروبات لو الارسال كان قطع قلوبنا كان حتقطع مع الارسال الجميع  مترقب وناصر بابكر ماقصر شكرا ياصحمذيع لانك صحفي و مذيع شكرا ياجميل
  والزمن لو ودانا ادغال افريقيا تاني يا صحفنا اتوحدوا و واعملوا رعاية للمباراة لقناة حتى لو اجنبية الجمهور دا يستاهل تسعدوه
  ختاما
  الحمد لله والشكر للهومن  الليلة لحدي مباراة الاياب نحن في المدرج منتظرين يلا ياشفوت المدرج  منتظرين و فرحة الليلة ماتنسينا مباراة الاياب ومن اسه العندو حاجة يقضيها  قبال يوم مباراة الاياب ما محتاجين تحضنوا الرادي الاستاد يسع بدل الشفت  الاف الشفوت
  ماعندنا اي عذر الا للمريض او المسافر لكن ناس الخرطوم ابقوا مارقين يوم السبت عايزين الشفوت في المدرج خطوات تنظيمخارج النص
  امس قلنا حكام السبورة وكلامنا جا في محله مش قلنا ليكم الاهداف المنقوضة اكتر من المحسوبة و قولوا معاي وااااحد هدف منقوضشكرا لجنة التسير علي مجهوداتكم نشكركم اسه عشان تستاهلوا الشكر لكن منتظرين اجتماع الطاسة الضائعة
  مبروك شفوت المدرجات شفت شفت و موعدنا القلعة الحمراء مباراة الرد من اسه نفرة مباراة الاياب بدات
  خطوات تنظيم شفوت المدرجات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني يضع قدمًا في دور ال16 بأبطال إفريقيا

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

حقق فريق المريخ السوداني، فوزًا مهمًا على مضيفه واري وولفز النيجيري، بنتيجة 1-0، في الدور الأول من بطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا لكرة القدم والتي جرت بمدينة واري أقصى جنوب نيجيريا.

أحرز هدف المريخ مهاجمه عبده جابر في الدقيقة 18، ليضع المريخ قدما بهذا الفوز في دور ال16.

خاض المريخ المباراة بتشكيل ضم الأوغندي جمال سالم في المرمى، أمير كمال وعلي جعفر ورمضان عجب وبخيت خميس رباعي دفاع، ووفي الوسط الدفاع كريم الحسن وعمر بخيت وفي الوسط راجي عبد العاطي وعبده جابر وبكري المدينة وتراوري.

وكشفت تشكيلة البلجيكي لوك إيمل عن مفاجأة هجومية لفريقه أمام وولفز بإشراك 3 مهاجمين وهاجم بقوة منذ البداية وضاعت عدة فرص لتراوري وبكري المدينة.

ونجح المريخ في التقدم بهدف عبده جابر في الدقيقة مستفيدا من مجهودا المدينة الذي تخطى الظهير الأيسر لفريق وولفز وعكس كرة محسنة سيطر عليها داخل الصندوق ووضعها ببرود في المرمى.

وبعد الهدف مباشرة تصدى الحارس جمال سالم لكرتين خطرتين كانت إحداهما من انفراد كامل.

وسيطر المريخ على المباراة مقدما انضباطا تكتيكيا عاليا بقيادة عمر بخي في الوسط، وأمير كمال وبخيت خميس في الدفاع انتهى عليه الشوط الأول.

وفي الشوط الثاني، حاول أصحاب الأرض إدارك التعادل، ولكن تألق الحارس جمال سالم في حالات الانفراد حل دون هز شباكه، ورفض الحكم احتساب هدف للاعب الجابر.

وبعد مرور الدقيقة 70 ، دفع المريخ بتعديلات فدخل علاء الدين يوسف وعنكبة وخروج كريم الحسن وتراوري، وإستمر المريخ في أداءه المتوازن وضاعت له عدة فرص من تراوري ورمضان والمدينة.

وحافظ المريخ على سجله الأفريقي الجيد في الفوز خارج ملعبه، وسيلتقي الفريقان بعد أسبوع بأم درمان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ السوداني يتطلع لحسم التأهل في دوري ابطال افريقيا

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

شدد النيجيري بيتر نيكيتين المدير الفني لفريق واري وولفز النيجيري على أن خسارته على ملعبه امام المريخ في الدور الأول من بطولة دوري أبطال افريقيا لكرة القدم لا تعتبر سيئة، ويمكن تعويضها في مباراة الإياب.

وقال البلجيكي لوك إيمل المدير الفني للمريخ أن فريقه درس واري وولفز قبل مواجهته، وعلى لاعبيه أن يتابعوا المهمة في مباراة العودة بين الفريقين الاسبوع المقبل في أم درمان، من أجل التأهل إلى الدور الثاني، جاء ذلك في تصريحات للمدربين عقب المباراة لصحيفة "فانجارد" النيجيرية.

وكان المريخ حقق فوزا مهما خارج ملعبه على وولفز النيجيري بهدف لمهاجمه عبده جابر في المباراة التي جرت الأحد.

قال نيكيتين: "الخسارة من المريخ بملعبنا ليست سيئة جدا، ويمكن التغلب عليه في مباراة العودة، وإذا الفريق السوداني تمكن من إحراز هدف في ملعبنا، فنحن أيضا نستطيع أن نقلب النتيجة في مباراة العودة".

أضاف: "الهدف الذي دخل مرمانا جاء في لحظة فقدنا فيها التركيز، لكنني شاهدت المريخ فهو يلعب على الأجنحة، هذا يعني إذا لعبنا ضده يجب أن نزيد من سرعتنا مع معدل جهد، ومع ذلك فإن المباراة لم تكن سيئة وكذلك النتيجة".

وأشاد البلجيكي إيمل مدرب المريخ بلاعبيه: "درست نقاط ضعف فريق وولفز، وأخبرت لاعبي المريخ بضرورة منع دخول هدف في مرمانا، لأننا سوف نعتمد على الهجمة المرتدة وذلك الأمر نجح".

أضاف: "كان من المفترض أن نحرز 3 أهداف، ومع ذلك فإن حارس وولفز ديلي آجيبوي نجح في التصدي ببراعة لاكثر من كرة".

ختم مدرب المريخ: "واري وولفز ناد كبير في نيجيريا. أنا أعرف أنه فقد عددا من اللاعبين الجيدين مثل جبولاهان سالامي وآخرين، لذا هو الآن تحت الضغط".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انطلاقة رائعة للعرب في البطولات الإفريقية

كووورة – محمد السويفي

قدمت الأندية العربية بداية قوية في مشوار بطولتي دوري أبطال أفريقيا وكأس الكونفدرالية الأفريقية مع انطلاق دور الـ32 بالبطولتين.

كتب العرب التفوق في بطولات القارة السمراء وظهروا بمستويات رائعة وأصبحت العديد من الأندية على أعتاب التأهل للدور الثاني.. ويستعرض "" في التقرير التالي نتائج العربي في جولة الذهاب بدور الـ32 بالبطولتين.

دوري الأبطال.. تفوق خارج الأرض

كان التفوق خارج الأرض اللغة السائدة في دوري الأبطال.. وهو ما نجح في تحقيقه المريخ السوداني الذي أسقط منافسه واري وولفز النيجيري بهدف نظيف في عقر داره ليضع قدماً نحو التأهل وهي نفس النتيجة التي عاد بها الزمالك المصري من ضيافة نظيره يونيون دوالا الكاميروني عن طريق تسديدة مدافع البوركيني محمد كوفي.

وأهدر الأهلي المصري فوزاً سهلاً على مضيفه ريكرياتيفو دي ليبولو الأنجولي واكتفى بالتعادل السلبي بعد إهدار العديد من الفرص الضائعة كما تعادل وفاق سطيف الجزائري خارج دياره مع إيتويل دي كونجو بهدف لكل منهما بينما اكتسح الوداد البيضاوي المغربي ضيفه نايس سبورت بطل مدغشقر بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد ليقترب بقوة من التأهل.

وأقيمت بعض المواجهات العربية – العربية في دوري الأبطال.. وفاز أهلي طرابلس الليبي بهدف على حساب ضيفه الهلال السوداني من نيران صديقة كما تغلب الإفريقي التونسي على ضيفه مولودية بجاية الجزائري بنفس النتيجة وتعادل أولمبيك خريبكة المغربي مع ضيفه النجم الساحلي التونسي بهدف لكل منهما لتبقى كافة الاحتمالات واردة في هذه اللقاءات التي اتسمت بالندية.

المشهد يتكرر في الكونفدرالية

تكرر مشهد التفوق في نفس المرحلة ببطولة الكونفدرالية.. فحقق إنبي المصري الفوز خارج أرضه على أفريكا سبورتس الإيفواري بهدفين نظيفين كما اقترب مصر المقاصة من التأهل بفوز سهل على ضيفه دون بوسكو الكونغولي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف باستاد الفيوم.

وتغلب الترجي التونسي على مضيفه رينسانس التشادي بهدفين دون رد كما قطع الكوكب المراكشي المغربي خطوة كبيرة نحو التأهل بفوزه الساحق على حساب ضيفه باراك يانج كونترولز الليبيري بثلاثية في المغرب.

وخسر القسنطيني الجزائري أمام مضيفه ناساروا النيجيري بهدف نظيف وتلقى أهلي شندي السوداني هزيمة خارج أرضه أمام سانت إيلوي لوبوبو الكونغولي بهدفين مقابل هدف ولكن فرص التعويض تبدو قائمة للفريقين.

وتعادل الفتح الرباطي المغربي أمام مضيفه يو ام اسي دي لوم الكاميروني بهدف لكل منهما بينما تغلب الاتحاد الليبي بهدف نظيف على حساب ضيفه ميدياما الغاني واقترب مولودية وهران الجزائري من التأهل بفوز سهل على جاجنوا الإيفواري بهدفين دون رد كما تغلب الملعب القابسي التونسي على ضيفه كالوم الغيني بهدفين مقابل هدف. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلي شندي يخسر أمام بطل الكونغو الديمقراطية في الكونفيدرالية

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

تجرع فريق الأهلي شندي خسارة قابلة للتعويض بنتيجة 1-2 من مضيفه سان إيلُويّ لوبوبو ممثل الكونجو الديمقراطية بملعب الآخير "كيباسا ماليبا" بمدينة لوبومباشي اليوم الأحد، ضمن دور ال16 من كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "الكونفيدرالية".

وتقدم الظهير الأيمن ياسر مُوَيْس للأهلي شندي، قبل أن يتعادل أصحاب الأرض ويحققون الفوز في الشوط الثاني, وقد جاء الهدف الثاني في الوقت القاتل.

وردّت العارضة كرتين للاعب الأهلي محمد عوض الكريم.

ووصف رئيس الأهلي شندي العميد حسن عبدالقادر النتيجة بالجيدة، وقال ل: "كان الفريق يستحق التعادل على أقل تقدير، وقد كنت متابعا للمباراة، فالحكم تعاطف مع سان لوبوبوو ومنحهم وقت بدل محتسب 8 دقائق، لكن الفريق يستطيع أن يقلب الطاولة خلال مباراة العودة بشندي ويحقق الفوز ويصعد لدور ال16".

وأعلن العميد حسن عبدالقادر أن عهده في رئاسة نادي الأهلي شندي انتهى رسمياً اليوم الأحد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمير يحقق أول فوز له بالدوري السوداني

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

تخلص الوافد الجديد الأمير البحراوي، من عقدته التي لازمته أكثر من شهرين، ونجح في تحقيق فوزه الأول ببطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم، على حساب ضيفه الرابطة بنتيجة 2-1 بملعب حليم-شداد بالخرطوم وذلك ضمن الأسبوع 12 في البطولة.

أحرز للأمير في الشوط الأول الطاهر حماد، وناصر علي في الشوط الثاني، وقلص محمد موسى النتيجة للرابطة في الدقيقة 87.

وفي الشوط الثاني، لعب فريق الأمير بتوازن وترابط في خطوطه، وضاعت لمهاجمه الطاهر حماد، فرصة هدف مضمون حين أبعد المدافع كرته من خط المرمى، أما فريق الرابطة فإنه ظهر بلا روح، وضاعت فرصة هدف لمهاجمه محمد موسى الذي لامست كرته القائم وشتتها الدفاع في الدقيقة 70.

النتيجة رفعت رصيد الأمير إلى 6 نقاط متساويا مع الرابطة الذي تعقدت حساباته تمامًا.

وفي سياق متصل، يستضيف ملعب النقعة، بمدينة الفاشر غرب السودان، عصر الإثنين، مباراة المريخ الفاشر وضيفه المريخ نيالا، وذلك ضمن مباريات الأسبوع الـ 11.

أصحاب الأرض، يدخلون المباراة في المركز الثاني عشر برصيد 9 نقاط، ويأمل الفريق في تحقيق الفوز والدخول ضمن أندية الوسط.

أما الفريق الضيف فيدخل المباراة وهو في المركز السابع برصيد 14 نقطة وكسب الفريق آخر مبارياته أمام الأهلي الخرطوم بهدف، ويسعى الفريق لمواصلة سكة الانتصارات في الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة استئناف جديدة في إتحاد الكرة السوداني

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

كشف إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني الأحد، عن لجنة جديدة للإستئنافات خلفا للجنة السابقة، والتي تسببت قرارتها بأزمات في موسم 2015 وكادت أن تشعل الامور فيه اكثر، لولا تدخل رئاسة الجمهورية في الوقت المناسب.

اللجنة الجديدة تم الكشف عنها من خلال إجتماع معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس الإتحاد السوداني في مبنى الإتحاد العام بالخرطوم، باللجنة الجديدة ورئيسها الجديد زهير عبد المتعال وبقية أعضاء لجنته.

وقد أدى رئيس وأعضاء اللجنة القسم أمام رئيس الإتحاد وبحضور الطِرَيفي الصديق نائب رئيس الإتحاد والمحامي مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الإتحاد، مؤكدين على توليهم مهام اللجنة وعملهم بحيادة.

عقب مراسم أداء القسم، اجتمع رئيس اللجنة زهير عبد المتعال مع الاعضاء في لقاء تعارفي وتنويري، وذلك للتشاور حول آلية عمل اللجنة، وتم الإتفاق بأن يكون أول إجتماع للجنة ظهر يوم الأثنين المقبل في مقر الإتحاد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحويل الهلال السوداني لشركة مساهمة عامة يصطدم بعقبات قانونية

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

ينعقد يوم الأربعاء المقبل بوزارة الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم السودانية اجتماعا يمكن أن يطلق عليه أنه "تاريخي" لأنه يهدف لدراسة إمكانية تحويل نادي الهلال السوداني الشهير والعريق إلى شركة مساهمة عامة.

بدأ الأمر بطلب تقدم به مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال رسميا للوزارة الرياضة المختصة رمى به حجرا في بركة ماء أثارت أمواجا من التساؤلات حول الإرث الكروي بالسودان وتقاليده مقارنة بالواقع المعاش، ما يقود إلى الحاجة للغوص في أعماق التفاصيل والتي بعد تحليلها كشفت عن عقبات ومشكلات تواجه التحول التاريخي الذي ينوي النادي السوداني العريق إحداثه.

أولى عقبات تحويل نادي الهلال إلى شركة مساهمة عامة هو وضعية نادي الهلال وتوصيفه من قبل السلطات المختصة منذ ثلاثينات القرن الماضي والتي شهدت ميلاده، فنادي الهلال صدقت له السلطة ممارسة النشاط كنادٍ اجتماعي فهو بالتالي ملك للعامة بتصديق من الحكومة وهو أيضا مكان لممارسة النشاط الاجتماعي.

من هنا فإن حق الهلال للتحول إلى شركة مساهمة عامة يمر في نهاية الأمر عبر بوابة السلطة الحكومية المختصة، وهذه السلطة تحكمها قوانين ولا يوجد في القوانين الحالية ما يسمح بتحويل الأندية إلى شركات مساهمة عامة، ما لم يتم تعديل تلك القوانين.

قوانين بيع الملك العام تتطلب حصر الأصول "كل ما هو موجود من مبان وآثاث ومعدات باستاد ونادي الهلال إلى جانب إسم نادي الهلال نفسه وشهرته"، وتقييمها عن طريق شركات تجارية متخصصة وخبيرة، ثم بعد حصر الديون على نادي الهلال والتي يظهر من بينها ديون تبلغ 22 مليار، هي ديون صلاح إدريس رئيس نادي الهلال السابق وقام بتثبيتها أمين صندوق نادي الهلال السابق سعد العمدة في حديث لإذاعة محلية في مارس 2010.

كما بلغت ديون أحد رؤوساء نادي الهلال السابقين على الهلال أيضا مبلغ 21 مليار كاد أن يطالب بها في يناير/كانون ثان 2016 الماضي لكنه تريث قليلا بسبب مرور الهلال بعاصفة إدارية.

بعد معرفة قيمة كل أصول نادي الهلال الثابتة والمتحركة، وتسديد كل الديون المعروفة على نادي الهلال فستعرف بعدها قيمة نادي الهلال السوقية.

ويحتاج انتقال الهلال إلى مرحلة الشركة العامة للمؤامة ما بين دستور حكومة السودان وقانون الشركات والاستثمار وربطها بسوق الأوراق المالي، لأنه شركة "مساهمة" عامة تعني تداول "أسهم" في سوق الأوراق المالية.

ولهذا دُعى وزير المالية المالية السابق عبد الرحيم حمدي الذي طبق نظام الخصخصة وتحرير الاقتصاد وأسس سوق الخرطوم للأوراق المالية قبل نحو عقدين، لإجتماع يوم الأربعاء لتقديم رؤيته.

أيضا عملية تملك الأسهم في شركة الهلال الجديدة، وحسب القوانين السائدة، فإن حكومة السودان تملك 50% من الأملاك العامة حال تحويلها إلى شركة مساهمة عامة، كما أن الأسهم المطروحة للتداول بسوق الأوراق المالية لا تمنح أكثر من 10% للفرد كحد أقصى من امتلاك الأسهم.

وفي حال تطويع وتعديل القوانين فإن تحويل نادي الهلال إلى شركة مساهمة عامة سيخرج عن سلطة الرياضة بالسودان، ربما كليا، وهذه معضلة أخرى.

ولكن العقبة الأكبر حال تعديل القوانين السائدة الآن بما في ذلك دستور حكومة السودان، هي مواجهة الهلال لخطر رفض جمعيته العمومية "إرادة ورغبة أعضاء النادي" الخروج عن تقليد تأسس عليه النادي مثل بقية أندية السودان أن يظل ناديا اجتماعيا تمارس عليه الأنشطة المختلفة بما في ذلك رياضة كرة القدم.

المعروف أن نادي الخرطوم الوطني هو أول نادٍ سوداني تقدم للتحول لشركة مساهمة عامة، وقدم الفكرة مديره العام وأمينه العام السابق عز الدين الحاج وقدم دراسة شاملة في هذا الشأن، وسيكون الحاج جزءا من اجتماع يوم الأربعاء المرتقب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس الاهلي الليبي يقود بعثته للخرطوم رغم الاستقالة





 


   تفيد المتابعات ان ساسي بوعون  رئيس نادي الاهلي طرابلس المستقيل قرر قيادة بعثة الفريق الخرطوم لمواجهة  الهلال في جولة الاياب من دوري ابطال افريقيا بالرغم من تقديمه لاستقالته  قبل ايام من مباراة الذهاب التي جرت بتونس حيث وصف البعض الاستقالة  بالمفاجئة الغير متوقعة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 			لجنة الاستئنافات العليا تؤدي القسم




 




 إجتمع اليوم الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر  الختم رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بمباني الإتحاد العام بالخرطوم (2)  بمولانا زهير عبد المتعال رئيس لجنة الاستئنافات العليا وبقية أعضاء لجنته  إيذاناً ببدأ توليهم مهام اللجنة ، حيث أدى رئيس وأعضاء اللجنة القسم أمام  رئيس الإتحاد وبحضور الأستاذ الطريفي الصديق نائب رئيس الإتحاد والأستاذ  المحامي مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الإتحاد مؤكدين علي توليهم مهام اللجنة  وعملهم علي حياديتها واستغلاليتها التامة .

 عقب مراسم أداء القسم قام رئيس  اللجنة مولانا زهير عبد المتعال بعمل إجتماع تعارفي وتنويري لأعضاء اللجنة  وذلك للتشاور والتفاكر حول ألية عمل اللجنة وتم الإتفاق علي أن يكون أول  إجتماع للجنة يوم الأثنين الموافق 21/3/2016م الساعة الثانية والنصف بمقر  الإتحاد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العشري يطالب بتحويل لقاء الاياب امام الثوار للـ(النهار)

طالب المصري طارق العشري مدرب الهلال بتحويل جولة الاياب امام اهلي طرابلس المقرر له مساء الاحد القادم الي (النهار) حيث طالب مجلس الهلال بسرعة مخاطبة الاتحاد السوداني بدوره يرسل الي الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) خطاب النادي بنيته تحويل اللقاء الي النهار.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رصد جلوس شيبوب في المقصورة أثناء مباراة الهلال واهلي طرابلس

رصدت المتابعات جلوس محترف شبيبة القيروان التونسي شرف شيبوب في مقصورة استاد الشاذلي زويتن أثناء مباراة الهلال واهلي طرابلس في ذهاب الدور الاول لدوري ابطال افريقيا .. وكان اللاعب انتقل للفريق التونسي بعد احداث مثيرة مع ناديه السابق المريخ ومحاولات من نده الهلال خطف الهلال ليستقر به المقامة اخيرا في شبيبة القيروان التونسي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يحدد 20 مارس موعدا لمباراة الاهلي

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

حدد الهلال امس بصورة رسمية الــــــــــــــ(20) مارس الجاري موعدا لمباراته مع ثوار ليبيا عند الساعة الثامنة مساءا على ملعبه و الذي بدأت فيه الادارة تركيب الكشافات و يجدر ذكره ان الهلال خسر مباراة الذهاب بهدف و يحتاج لـــــــــــ(هدفين) للعبور للدور المقبل


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلي طرابلس يخاطب (الكاف) ويطالب بتعيين حكام (خبرة) للقاء الاياب



 


   خاطب نادي اهلي طرابلس الاتحاد  الافريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) رسميا وطالبه بتعيين حكام أكفاء يتمتعون  بالخبرة الكافية لادارة مباراة الاياب امام الهلال بأم درمان في اياب الدور  الاول من دوري ابطال افريقيا .. كما اعلن احتجاجه علي حكم مباراة الذهاب  التي جرت بتونس حيث اشار النادي الليبي ان الحكم وقع في اخطاء فادحة منها  إلغاء هدف صحيح وعدم احتساب ركلة جزاء وبالاضافة لتحامله الواضح علي  اللاعبين ومنحهم البطاقات الصفراء في حالات لا تستحق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جمال الوالي: جاهز لمساندة لجنة التسيير لاستمرار الافراح الحمراء
 
 
   اكد د. جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ السابق انه سعيد للغاية بالفوز  الغالي الذي تحقق علي واري وولفز النيجيري بهدف خارج الديار .. واضاف علي  اللاعبين المحافظة علي هذا التقدم في جولة الاياب من اجل الترشح للدور  القادم من البطولة الافريقية .. واوضح انه جاهز لمساندة لمساندة لجنة  التسيير من اجل استمرار الافراح الحمراء .. وناشد جماهير المريخ بالوقوف  بقوة خلف اللاعبين حتي يتأهل المريخ رسمياً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
قلم رياضي
معتز الفاضل
الثقافة التي كأدت تندثر

سجل سجل يا تاريخ النصر المؤزر الحققو المريخ.
â—ڈكعادته لم يخذل الزعيم يوماً أنصاره حتى ولو تكالبت عليه الظروف.
•حيث وأصل الزعيم تميز العام الماضي أفريقياً وإتبعه ببداية نموذجية لهذا الموسم منتزعاً فوزاً غالياً و مستحقاً من فك الذئاب النيجيرية في أرضها وبين جماهيرها بهدف جميل حمل توقيع النجم عبدو جابر رغم إنحياز التحكيم لأصحاب الأرض حيث رفض إحتساب ركلة جزاء صحيحة في مطلع الشوط الثاني ونقضه لهدف صحيح لعبدو جابر ليست فيه أي شائبة.
•لأنه العشق الأبدي لذلك كانت الجماهير متخوفه على معشوقها من واقع الظروف الصعبة التي حاصرته منذ بداية الموسم ابتداءاً بالإعداد الضعيف مروراً بموجة الإصابات التي ضرب عدداً كبير من لاعبيه ولأنهم أبطال أثبتوا أن المستحيل ليس مريخياً وأن العقبات لا تستطيع أن تقطع طريقهم نحو الأميرة السمراء فقد قهروا الصعاب وعادوا من الأراضي النيجيرية بأفضل إنتصار وأجمل بداية للمشوار .
â—ڈنتيجة نموذجية تحققت في زمن صعب للغاية ونتمنى أن يكون هذا الإنتصار بمثابة الجامع لكل ألوان الطيف المريخي ومد يد الدعم والعون للمريخ الكيان قبل لجنة التسيير.
•التحية للاعبي المريخ الذين اهدؤنا فرحاً طال أنتظاره.
•لعب المريخ واحدة من أفضل مبارياته في هذا الموسم وقدم كل فنون الكرة وجمالها .
â—ڈالفريق عبارة عن منظومة متكاملة ، يجب ان تكون الخطوط بنفس القوة حتى يتحقق الفوز واذا لم يكن هناك تكافؤ ،إنهار الفريق وتقبل الخسارة ، وقد كان المريخ أمس بدرا مكتملا في كل الخطوط، ففي حراسة المرمى كأن جمال كمالاً للجمالاً وقدمه دروساً في الذود عن مرماة وأنقذ الفريق من فرص حقيقية وانفرادات بالمرمى .
•أمير كعادته متالق ورزين وعلى جعفر دخل قلوب الصفوة مجدداً وأصبح صمام أمان الفرقة المريخية .
•عاد رمضان عجب للطرف الأيمن فعاد عجب الذي نعرفه وعادة الحياة للرواق الأيمن إنضباط دفاعي على أعلى مستوى وأداء هجومي مميز .
•بخيت خميس أدى المباراة بثبات وكأن أحد نجومها وإزال مخاوف الصفوة من جهة اتعبتنا كثيراً ، ونخاف عليه من تسليط الضوء اï»»علامي بكثرة المدح والإشادة.
•عبدو جابر رجل المباراة حقق الهدف الأول بعد مجهود رائع لبكري المدينة ونقض له حكم اللقاء هدفاً ثانياً “الوصول للقمة سهل ولكن المحافظة عليها صعب ” فمقدمة المريخ تشهد تنافسا قوياً خاصة في وجود الثلاثي الناري تراوري وبكري وعنكبة.
•عاد القائد “راجي” فعاد وسط المريخ للإجادة والتميز قدم مردوداً طيباً وشكل ثنائي متجانس مع المخضرم عمر بخيت .
â—ڈيحسب للوك ايمال أنه لم يركن للدفاع حتى بعد تقدمه بالهدف الأول وسعى جاهداً لتعزيزه وهذا يعطي إنطباع جيد أنه أصبح يعرف مقدرات لاعبيه ، فمريخ هذا العام يتميز بقوة خط هجومه وعلى هذا الأساس يجب أن تبنى الخطط .
• أعاد لاعبي المريخ واحدة من الثقافات التي كادت أن تندثر ” ثقافة الإنتصار خارج الديار “في زمان أصبحت فيه جل الفرق تسعى للخروج بأقل الخسائر عندما تلعب بعيده عن الأنصار والعشاق ؛ هكذا هي الفرق الكبيرة وهكذا هو الزعيم يحي كل ماهو جميل.
•من أبرز العيوب التي تحتاج لمراجعة سريعة عدم الإستفادة من الأخطاء التي تكون أمام منطقة الجزاء والضربات الثابتة حيث مازالت تنفذ بطريقة عشوائية في زمان أصبحت فيه الفرق تسعي بكل ما تملك للحصول عليها لحسم معظم المباريات .
•اليوم يوماً للفرح وغداً عمل وإجتهاد من أجل تخطي المرحلة الأولى في سلم الوصول للأميرة .
•أدى لاعبي المريخ ما عليهم وحققوا ماتحلم به الصفوة واسعدوا كل القاعدة الرياضية ، ورموا الكرة الآن في ملعب الجماهير للقيام بدورها في المساندة والتشجيع ودعم لجنة التسيير والمهمة الأكبر تتمثل في أن تفي لجنة التسيير بمستحقات اللاعبين ورواتبهم حتى لا تنخفض روح العزيمة والإصرار التي تميز بها اللاعبين ” رد الجميل يا لجنة التسيير “.
â—ڈهكذا عهدنا ناصر بابكر
Nasir Babiker
ناجح في كل شيء فقد عرفناه قلما قوياً لا يجامل في المريخ ، وعرفناه صائب في نظرته وتحليله وآرائه واليوم نكتشفه مبدعاً في مجال التعليق الرياضي فقد وضعنا في الحدث وكأننا نشاهده من داخل أرضية الملعب وأتت بدايته مع بداية الأمل والحلم الجميل وكأن فال حسن للصفوة “”ناصر الفأل “” .
â—ڈولأنه يوماً للفرح الأحمر الخالص رفض أن يودع إلا مصطحبا معه فرحا آخر لايقل عن الإنتصار الذي تحقق تمثل في وصول النيجيري جابسون سلمون ضابط إيقاع الوسط وثيرمومتر الأداء المريخي إلي دبي لمواصلة رحلة التأهيل والعلاج تحت إشراف الدكتور جار النبي مسؤول العلاج الطبيعي بنادي الوصل الإماراتي .
â™، جرة قلم أخيرا :_
â—ڈ كانت فرحت الصفوة بالفوز كبيرة لأن الإنتصار جاء بعد تجاوز سلسلة من العقبات ومغالبة الصعاب، فلذة الظفر عندئذ لا تعادلها لذة، وفرحة النجاح لا تساويها فرحة.
يا نجمة هوانا
يا عشق الطفوله
دائماً في العلا
النجمه مافي اليطوله
النجمة ال في السما
البي الجمال موصوفه
وفي افريقيا دوماً
رافعين لي البطوله



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: بخيت خميس .. من هنا نبدا ::




هذا الفتى مظلوم مظلوم ..
ما أن يضعه المدرب اساسيا الا و أجاد و قدم اروع ما عنده، ولكن سرعان ما يعود الى دكة البدلاء ، لماذا ؟ لا ندري ..

ما ان أعلن ايمال عن مشاركته اساسيا امس الا وطفق بعض المنظراتيه يصدر احكامة بحتمية الفشل نسبة لبعده عن اجواء المباريات (او كما ادعوا) ..

لكن ألجمهم الفتى حجراً كما توقت تماماً.
ها قد قدم بخيت اداء اقل ما يمكن ان يوصف به انه ممتاز فهل سيستمر فى الظهور اساسياً ام يحكم عليه المدرب بالعودة الى دكة البدلاء؟.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: التعاون السعودي يقدم دعوة للمريخ ::

وجه نادي التعاون السعودي دعوة للاحمر للتباري ودياً باستاد الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز بالمملكة العربية السعودية فى السابع و العشرين من شهر مارس الجاري وهي الفترة التى سيتوقف فيها دوري عبداللطيف جميل ، و من ناحيتة اكد الدكتور عامر عبدالرحمن ان الاتجاه السائد هو قبول الدعوة والمغادرة الى المملكة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نادينا ينادينا ولبينا حملتك يامريخ 

 رصد ومتابعة : أحمد دراج 
  تحت هذا الشعار تسابق الصفوة بمختلف مكوناتهم وروابطهم وتنظيماتهم   وقروباتهم الإسفيرية لتأهيل وصيانة دار المريخ التي أصبحت قمة وروعة في  الجمال ومازال العرض مستمر والدعم مستمر والكل ملتف حول النادي الأن ودرجة  الإرتباط بالنادي أصبحت كبيرة وإحقاقا للحق نورد لكم كل من ساهم بالمال  والفكر والجهد من أجل نادينا : 
 الإشراف العام : مهندس حسن الوسيلة عضو لجنة التسيير وعضو لجنة المنشآت .
 الإشراف الهندسي : شركة زروق الهندسية .
 مدير دار نادي المريخ بالإنابة السيد / البصري عيسى التوم .
 المنسق الإعلامي لدار نادي المريخ : أحمد محمد دراج .
 تقرير عن مساهمات العينية والنقدية لتأهيل دار المريخ
 -  قروب صفوة بلادي قام  بأعمال السباكة للخط الرئيسي والحمامات الأرضية والوضاية.
  -  طلاء الواجهة الأمامية لدار النادي (شركة زروق) وهي مسئولة عبر مديرها  المريخابي الصفوة وعضو لجنة المنشآت بالمريخ م. طارق زروق ومسئول الصيانة  بالإستاد والنادي .
 - أعمال الكهرباء  أ. ( مزمل أبو القاسم - محمد خير ساريا ) + منتدي محبي المريخ .
  - عاشق  المريخ الشاب ووالد الطفلة الصغيرة ( عماد الماحي أبو طيف ) طلاء  سور النجيل بالدار وطلاء المسرح بمشاركة الشاب عمر مصطفى وأدم عيسى .
  - ألتراس أسود المريخ قام بطلاء الواجهة الشرقية والسور الشرقي للنادي .
  - تبرع عيني من قطب المريخ الشاب المهذب عقيد. ياسر أبو البشر (6 جرادل بوماستك - 4 جالون بوهية) .
  -  صيانة نقاشة من الداخل المرأةالمريخية إضافة لنظافة للنادي وتجهيز  الوجبات للعمال (سعدية عبد السلام - إيناس موسى - ناهد العطا - تومات  المريخ (رانيا - ريهام ).
 - صيانة المبردات ومزيرة النادي (عمر أحمد صديق) + ( ألترس ألميونس مونس).
  - أعمال سباكة بالحمامات بالطابق )الأول - الثاني ) من جانب الصفوة (خليل علي العباس) .
  - نظافة كل النادي من الداخل والخارج + ترميم السراميك والسنترلوك ( قروب مريخاب للابد )  .
   - طلاء الواجهة الجنوبية للنادي (تجمع روابط المريخ) وتبرع بـ(100) كرسي  ممثل في رابطة سوق ليبيا مع تبرع عيني 4 جرادل بوماستك من قبل القطبين يوسف  احمد يوسف وعبد الوهاب البرعي  .
 - طلاء المبنى الغربي للنادي ( قروب مريخاب في القلب ).
 - تركيب لوغو شعار المريخ على المسرح + لافتة النادي الرئيسية ( غرفة عمليات الزعيم ) .
 - تبرع بعدد ( 50 ) لمبة إنارة ( قروب شبكة الزعيم).
  - طلاء السور الشمالي والواجهة من قبل لجنة التعبئة عبر رئيسها (جلال عبد الماجد )  .
 - صيانة الهول والطابق الأرضي (قروب صفوة بلادي) .
 - تبرع مالي من قروب واحة العشاق (4.000) ج  مع تكريم لمدير النادي البصري عيسى التوم .
  - تبرع بعدد (200)  شتلة من الصفوة مهندس مبارك محمد ومهندسة نفيسة الخليل تقوم بزراعتها .
 -  قطب المريخ د. مجتبى متبرع بعدد من الشتولوتم زراعتها.
 - طلاء سور النادي من الجهة الجنوبية الغربية (قروب صفوة من القلب) عبر مشرفهم الفنان أسامة حسب الدائم.
 - طلاء الجهة الغربية (قروب مريخاب في القلب).
 - طلاء الجهة الغربية والجنوبية من الخارج ( رابطة تورنيدو ).
 - صيانة أربعة مكاتب كبيرة ( قروب مريخاب أسياد بلد ).
 -  تكفل بقيمة مصنعية عمال الكهرباء ( قروب النسر الأحمر) + تبرع لقيمة فاتورة مياه النادي + تبرع بصيانة مكيفات النادي .
 - إنارة الأعمدة الخارجية لواجهة النادي وعمل زينة كهرباء لإشجار نخيل النادي وطلاء مسجد المريخ ( تنظيم مريخاب ساس وأساس).
 مساهمات مالية :
 - مياه شرب (سوبا) يوميا للنادي من السيد حسن صديق (ماسورة).
 - تبرع مالي (200) ج  السيد /  حسن الشيخ (العشرة).
 - تبرع مالي (500) ج السيد / فضل المولى (كنانة) .
 - تبرع بقيمة (1000) ج السيد / محمد علي الجاك ضقل.
  - تبرع مالي ( 200) ج السيد / عبد الوهاب الرضي .
 - تبرع مالي ( 200 ) ج السيد / محمد البشاري .
 - تبرع مالي ( 200) ج السيد / عادل رحمة الله ( ود الصول ) .
 - تبرع بثلاجة من السيد / محمد الحاج مكي .
 - تبرع بثلاجة كوقف للراحل الشهيد عز الدين الربيع .
 - مجهودات شخصية ومساعدات :
 - عمال وموظفي النادي ( سالم خليل – عز الدين – عوض احمد سعيد – أنجلو أكوت – أبراهيم).
 - نيكسون شبر .
 - صلاح موسى (بجبج).
 وهنالك بعض الوعود من بعض الاشخاص والقروبات من أجل الدعم .
 ربما نكون سهوا ومن غير قصد نسينا أن نورد شخص او مجموعة فلكم جميعا المعذرة .
 AhmedDrrag





















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البعثة الظافرة تغادر غدا وواري لأبوجا عائدة الخرطوم الثلاثاء
 وسفير السودان يقيم  حفل عشاء على شرفها الاثنين


  تغادر بعثة الزعيم مطار مدينة وواري الساعة الرابعة مساء غد الاثنين عائدة  إلى أبوجا التي ستقضي فيها ليلة ثم تغادر في الثانية من ظهر الثلاثاء  أبوجا بالمصرية الى القاهرة ومساء نفس اليوم إلى الخرطوم...
 وسيقيم  السيد ابراهيم بشرى محمد علي سفير السودان بنيجيريا حفل عشاء على شرف  البعثة مساء غد الإثنين بحضور المدعوين من الاتحاد النيجيري لكرة القدم  وكبار الشخصيات الرياضية بأبوجا..
 وقد  أشاد محمد عبد القادر همت بالحفاوة البالغة التي لقيتها البعثة في وواري  وكذلك التعامل الطيب من قبل مسؤولي نادي وواري وأعيان البلدة حيث قاموا  بتوفير الحماية الأمنية للبعثة وأمدوها بحافلة وسيارة لتحركاتها وكذلك  التسهيلات التي قدمت للوفد الإعلامي الذين سمح لهم بالجلوس حول الملعب كما  تم استضافة بقية أفراد البعثة في مقصورة كبار الزوار...
 ومن جانب آخر  فاجأ التلفزيون المحلي لوواري مشاهديه بعدم بث المباراة على الهواء مكتفيا  بتسجيلها وبثها غدا وقد حرصت وقام مندوبه بإعطاء شريط للمباراة لبعثة  الزعيم...




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دعوة من نادي التعاون السعودي للزعيم



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقطة هدف جابر في واري



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة العودة بين المريخ وواري غير منقولة تلفزيونيا

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
 متابعة : أحمد دراج
في خطوة غير متوقعة مجلس المريخ يتخذ قرار بعدم تلفزة  مباراة الأياب والعودة والحسم السبت القادم بملعب إستاد المريخ في دور  ال32 لدوري أبطال إفريقيا والتي حسم المريخ نتيجة ذهابها بهدف مهاجمه عبدو  جابر ويتوقع تدافع جماهيري كبير السبت القادم وربما يفوق ال50.000 الف مشجع  مريخي كما حدث في الموسم الافريقي للعام الماضي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
 بابكر مهدي الشريف 
 وثبة المارد الزئار 

 ×وثب  الأحمر الوهاج عصر أمس في نيجريا ، وصال وجال وفعل ما أراد وشاء ، والحمد  لله رب العرش والأرض والسماء ، الذي ستر مريخ الصادقين  الخيرين ، الجالبين  للبلاد الانتصارات والبطولات من فكوك الأسود والنمور بعد عظيم بلاء وحسن  خلق وأداء .
 × لم نقنط من المريخ كالقانطين ، ولم تنتابنا الشكوك ولا الظنون الخائبة التي تسوق صاحبها إلى الهلاك .
 × المريخ دون الاخرين لا يتأثر بما يحيط به من أحداث ولا يتأثر لاعبوه  بالهطرقات والفصاحات والاحباطات التي يريد نشرها أصحاب الأجندات والأهواء  الهراء الهراء .
 × كتبنا وكتبنا ورددنا كثيرا ، أن المريخ الأفريقي يختلف تماما عن مريخ دوري الدفسي والرفسي ، الشغال عندنا هنا ده .
 × والمريخ يتمتع بصفات قل أن تجدها في الأندية السودانية ، حيث كل لاعبيه  يمتثلون لأدب النادي العريق ، فلا تجدهم يتمحورون خلف الاداريين مهما علا  شأنهم وزاع سيطهم بكل تأكيد .
 × الظروف التي عانا منها المريخ بعد أن  غادر الرئيس المحبوب ، جمال هبة السماء للأمة الحمراء ، الرئاسة المريخية ،  كانت عظيمة وشاقة ، ولكن ظل الفريق يقدل في كامل هيبته الأنيقة بين الخصوم  .
 × وهنا لابد أن نشيد إشادة صريحة ، بكبار المريخ الذين ظلوا يدعمون  النادي في كل الأوقات ، ويقدمون النصح والإرشاد النافع حتى تسير سفينة  المريخ في أمان بالريح الصلاح .
 × فنادي يضم في عضويته وذويه مثل الحاج الزعيم محمد الياس محجوب ، فحق له أن يكون رمزا وسيما وسهما خراقا فلا عجب أبدا أبدا .
 × ونادي رئيسه يترجل ويبتعد ، ومع ذلك يدفع المال الوفير ويسد الثغرات  الكبيرة ،ويتصل بالبعثة ويحثهم على الانتصار ، فمن هذا غير جمال الجمال. ×  وهل مثل هذا يحدث غير في المريخ ومن أهل المريخ ، لا وألف لا ، واتحدى من  يقول غير هذا .
 × والرئيس الشجاع الذي تصدى للمهمة التي أبت الرجال أن  تحملها وحملها ونسي ، رغم شفقتنا وشفقة كل الأنصار ، المهندس الأمهر أسامة  ونسي ، الذي بذل الغالي والنفيس حتى يظهر المريخ بهذا الوجه المليح .
 × المريخ كان محتاجا لهذا النصر البديع في هذا الزمن العصيب ، فلهذا النصر تعيات ايجابية في مقبل الأيام إن شاء الله تعالى .
 × فما أجمل المريخ في بلاد الأفارقة ، وما أجمل النصر في ديار الجهابزة .
 × بخيت خميس وما أدراك ما بخيت خميس هذا الفتى المخلص ، الذي راهنا عليه ،  لم يخذلنا بالأمس فكان أسدا هصورا ولاعبا مقداما ونجما أولا ، كما وصفه  الزميل ناصر بابكر .
 × لن نشمت على اللاعب مصعب أو نتتريق عليه ، كما  كان يريد أن يمد لسانه لنا وللمريخ إذا حدث له مكروه ، ولكن نقول له اعتذر  لناديك وجماهيره وزملائك وعد إلى نشاطك وأعلم أن المريخ لن يضره توقف لاعب ،  وبس .
 × واستحق نجوم المريخ كلهم الشكر والثناء الجزيل بلا تخصيص ،  وكذلك الجهاز الفني بقيادة ايمال ، فكان التشكيل مناسب ، والتكتيك أنسب  والتبديلات واقعية مع سير اللقاء .
 × لا بد أن نشيد بصحيفة الزعيم التي استطاعت أن تربط الصفوة بأحداث المباراة ، وقدمت خدمة كبيرة لا تقدر بثمن .
 × ونشكر الزميل ناصر بابكر الذي قدم وصفا جميلا وهادئا ، ونقلنا إلى ملعب  المباراة وأجواءها التي أسعدتنا ، فكان الرجل فألا حسنا للأحمر الوهاج
 الذهبية الأخيرة 
 × وعبرالذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح الأحمر نسأل ؟ عكاليت النادي الأزرق ،  الرشيد وفاطمة ، اللاعب أبكو الخلاكم تبكو ده ، شايت على وين ؟ معاكم ؟  وللا مع الجماعة ؟ وللا مع الخيانة ؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي
بكري يوسف 
مريخنا حباب الغاب وجاب

استطاع الزعيم أن يقلب التوقعات ويعود من الباب الواسع لشخصيته الإفريقية المهابة وينجح في زراعة البسمة في شفاه الصفوة دار دار وبيت بيت وقروب قروب وكل واحة يستظل تحتها عشاق الزعيم لينهلوا من لدن مريخنا إبداعا وفنا أصيلا ومتعة وفرح .
âک†  نيجيريا أرض الذكريات الجميلة منها عاد المريخ يحمل كاس الكؤوس الإفريقية وسبق ان أهدتنا نجم النجوم الراحل أندراونس إيداهور والآن جابسون سالمون فكان حقا على رفاق راجي أن يتزودوا معنويا بروح مانديلا وحماس إيداهور ورزانة سالمون ليضعوا بصمتهم من هناك حيث وجدوا لافتة حمراء مكتوب عليها بلون الذهب ضع بصمتك فكل الأبطال مروا من هنا   .
âک† كم  كان جميلا أن ينتصر المريخ ليعم الفرح كل المدينة والبيوتات الحزينة وتعيش الغنوة تحيا في أهازيج الصفوة الرزينة ونسمع سلام لأحلى قون جابو جابر من صنع المدينة  .
âک† أن يحقق الزعيم الفوز في أولى لقاءاته الافريقية وخارج الديار فذاك يعني أن الفريق قد بعث برسالة للناس كل الناس مفادها أنه بخير وأن القادم أحلى و يهمس في أذن المريدين قائلا لسه ياما في الجراب يا حاوي  .
âک† بفوزه في مباراة الأمس أثبت الزعيم أنه في الشدة بأس يتجلى وتلك من شيم الكبار الذين يظهر معدنهم النفيس في المواقف الصعبة لذلك فالرهان عليه كان في محله تماما .
âک† بالأمس أثبت بلجيكي المريخ لوك إيماييل أنه مدرب كبير وشجاع لا يهاب المباريات الصعبة عندما دفع بثلاثة مهاجمين في تشكيلته ليلعب بطريقة هجومية بحتة قل أن تراها في مباريات خارج الأرض التي عادة ما يلجأ فيها المدربون للعب بطريقة دفاعية وفي أحسن الأحوال طريقة متوازنة لكن لوك إيماييل كانت له نظرته الخاصة للمباراة وإيمانه بنظرية خير وسيلة للدفاع هي الهجوم وقد أثبتت نجاعتها وحققت المطلوب ليعود الزعيم بأغلى فوز في بداية المشوار .
âک† لم تكن المغامرة الوحيدة للوك هي إشراك ثلاثة مهاجمين وإنما في الدفع ببعض العناصر البعيدة عن المشاركة مع الفريق أمثال كريم وعبده جابر وبخيت خميس ولم يخذله الثلاثي فقد كانوا من نجوم المباراة ويكفي أن عبده جابر كان عريس الجولة وصاحب الهدف الوحيد فيها .
âک† أحرز جابر الهدف الغالي عند الدقيقة التاسعة عشر وإستطاع المريخ أن يحافظ على النتيجة لأكثر من سبعين دقيقة وذلك يؤكد قوة دفاعاته وحسن التنظيم الدفاعي وصمود عناصره الكبير خاصة وأن المباراة كانت خارج الديار ليستحق الفريق شهادة الجودة مع التقدير .
âک† لم يكتفي المريخ بالهدف الوحيد ولم يتراجع دفاعا للحفاظ عليه وإنما واصل في الهجوم والضغط على جبهة دفاعات ذئاب واري الخضراء حتى نهاية المباراة ولولا قساوة الحكم البوركيني لفاز الزعيم بأكثر من ثلاثية خاصة وأن الحكم ألغى هدفا صحيحا للمريخ ورفض إحتساب ركلة جزاء وسعى جاهدا لمساعدة الخصم على تعديل النتيجة ولكن شكيمة لاعبي المريخ كانت من القوة بمكان واستطاعت أن تهزم الخصم والحكم .
âک† كل نجوم الفريق كانوا في الموعد دافعوا وهاجموا واستبسلوا للحفاظ على النتيجة ففي المرمى كان جمال سالم كما العهد به أمينا على شباكه وأبعد أكثر من كرة خطرة وأخطرها على الإطلاق تصديه  لإنفراد كامل في شوط اللعب الأول وكان صمام أمان ومصدر إطمئنان لزملاءه .
âک† في الدفاع قاد أمير المدافعين الخط للتميز رفقة على جعفر الذي قدم أفضل مبارياته مع الفرقة الحمراء وأثبت رمضان نجاعة كبيرة ومنح الهيبة للرواق الأيمن أما الأشولاني الشاب بخيت خميس فهو لم يتهيب التجربة ولعب بثبات يحسد عليه وأثبت كفاءة عالية في شغل خانة الظهير الأيسروتحمل الرباعي عبئا ثقيلا ونجح بإمتياز في التصدي لكل محاولات الخصم الرامية لإدراك التعادل وشكلوا حائط صد فلازي مكتوب عليه ممنوع الإقتراب والتصوير .
âک† أما خط الوسط فقد لعب فيه المعلم والغاني كريم والقائد راجي وكانوا في الموعد تماما ونجحوا في تشكيل محطة تحويلية لربط خطوط اللعب نزولا وطلوعا في صد هجمات الخصم والمساهمة في المناورات الأمامية ولعبوا مباراة كبيرة واستحقوا الإشادة والتقدير .
âک† مثلث الرعب الهجومي بكري وتراوري وعبده جابر كانوا كلمة السر في الفوز على واري المالي تراوري شكل صداعا كبيرا لدفاعات النيجيري عندما أطلق أول قذيفة وكادت أن تغالط الحارس الذي حولها بإعجوبة لركنية وبها أوصل رسالة للخصم توضح نوايا المريخ الواضحة  في الوصول للشباك وكان العقرب قد أرهق دفاع النيجيري بتحركاته المزعجة وشغلهم بمراقبته عن التقدم للأمام وهو صانع هدف الفوز الوحيد أما عبده جابر فيكفي أنه محرز الهدف الوحيد في المباراة .

âک…âک… في نقاط âک…âک…
âک† التحية لكل أفراد البعثة الظافرة بدءا من البعثة الإدارية وعلى راسها الفأل الحسن الباشمهندس همد والجهاز الفني فردا فردا واللاعبين صناع الفرح والوفد الإعلامي المرافق ولأعضاء السفارة السودانية بنيجريا الذين سهروا الليالي من أجل راحة البعثة وقدموا كل الممكن لتوفير المطلوب فلهم التجلة والتقدير .
âک† كما لا يفوتنا أن نشيد ونشكر صحيفة الزعيم على رعايتها لنقل المباراة وهي بذلك تكون قد قدمت خدمة جليلة لجماهير المريخ بتلك المبادرة التي تشبه الزعيم  التي أثبتت أنها إسم على مسمى والشكر والإشادة نخص بهما  الأستاذ الصحفي ناصر بابكر الذي تولى التعليق على المباراة على أثير هوى السودان في أول تجاربه مع المايك والتي إجتازها بنجاح مقدما وصفا حيا وكاملا لمجريات المباراة وكان فألا حسنا .
âک† بالفوز في مباراة الأمس يكون المريخ قد إجتاز أصعب محطات الموسم والجهاز الفني واللاعبون أدوا ما عليهم وتبقى أن يقوم الصفوة بالباقي في لقاء العبور يوم السبت القادم بقلعة البطولات الجوية فهلا كنتم في الموعد .
âک…âک… آخر نقطة âک…âک…
موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كريم الحسن يحتفل بالفوز علي الفيسبوك

احتفل محترف المريخ كريم الحسن على صفحته الشخصية بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيسبوك وارفق صورة تجمعه مع تراوري وامير كمال بعد نهاية مباراة اليوم بنيجيريا وكتب فيها الحمد لله.


*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




 التعاون السعودي يقدم دعوة للمريخ ::

وجه نادي التعاون السعودي دعوة للاحمر للتباري ودياً باستاد الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز بالمملكة العربية السعودية فى السابع و العشرين من شهر مارس الجاري وهي الفترة التى سيتوقف فيها دوري عبداللطيف جميل ، و من ناحيتة اكد الدكتور عامر عبدالرحمن ان الاتجاه السائد هو قبول الدعوة والمغادرة الى المملكة.



  سكري القصيم  فريق محترم جدا فاز على الهلال المنافس على الصدارة 1/صفر وقهر الشباب القوي  ب4 اهداف نظيفة فريق منظم مرتب يلعب كورة حلوة يا ريت يقبلوا الدعوة والمسافة بين الرياض وبريده قريبة نمشيها خميس جمعة ...يلا  يا صفوة القصيم والرياض استعدوا ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بده جابر في افادات خاصة لسوبر هاتريك :.الهدف هديتي لجماهير المريخ الوفية وشكرأ لزملائي

قدم مهاجم المريخ عبده جابر هدف الفوز الذي احرزه في شباك  الفريق النيجيري في استهلالية مشوار الاحمر بدوري الابطال هدية لجماهير  المريخ الوفية والتي ظلت تقف معه وتسانده بقوة حتي عندما كان بعيدا عن  المشاركة كاساسي في المباريات واضاف في تصريحات خاصة لسوبر هاتريك لقد كنت  مصر ا قبل المباراة على احراز هدف وبحمد الله وفقت في تتويج مجهودات زملائي  والذين اشكرهم على التعاون وروح الجماعية والعزيمة والاصرار والتي ساهمت  في تحقيق المطلوب وقيادة الفريق لتحقيق الانتصار في بداية المشوار الافريقي  واتمني ان يكون الهدف بمثابة البداية لاهداف قادمة باذن الله على الصعيدين  الداخلي والخارجي .

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا كسلاوى على اخبار الانتصار التاريخى 

العشرى يطالب باداء  مباراة الاهلى الليبى نهارا بدلا من الثامنة مساء !!!! يا كابتن مباراة المسمار والحكم الظالم كان بالنهار اخير تجرب الاداء الليلى 

لماذا اختارت لجنة التسيير يوم السبت لمباراة  العودة رغم اداء مباراة الذهاب خارج الديار يوم الاحد الم يكن الافضل الاستفادة من الاربعة والعشربن ساعة  ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بعثة المريخ تغادر الى نيروبي عصراً 



ستغادر بعثة نادي المريخ مدينة واري عصر اليوم باذن الله فى رحلة تستغرق 45 دقيقة نحو العاصمة نيروبي و ستلبي دعوة السفير مساءا. و تقضي الليله هناك ثم تتحرك نحو الخرطوم صباح الغد.

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*السبت اخدر يا حلفاوى
ما فرقت تقديم يوم واحد فقط
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ان شاء الله يوم شكرك ما يجى يا كسلاوى !!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ : ﺍﻫﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ

ﺗﻌﺎﻫﺪﻧﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻭﻓﻴﻨﺎ ﺑﻌﻬﺪﻧﺎ ﻭﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﻭﻓﻘﻨﺎ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﺤﻘﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻧﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﺍﺻﻌﺐ ﻭﺍﺷﻜﺮ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺪﺍﺋﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﺎﻛﻨﺎ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﺎﻩ ﻭﺗﺤﻴﺔ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﺼﺮ ﻣﻌﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻳﻮﻣﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻜﺮ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﻓﺮ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻛﻞ ﺳﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﺔ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أنباء عن تراجع رئيس الامل عطبرة عن استقالته

تفيد المتابعات ان هناك بعض الانباء تفيد بتراجع مولانا جمال حسن سعيد رئيس نادي الامل عطبرة عن استقالته التي تقدم بها في وقت سابق لعدم توفر الدعم المطلوب لمسيرة الفريق في الممتاز .. حيث استجاب لدعوة بعض اقطاب النادي للعودة من اجل وحدته ومصلحة النادي العطبراوي.

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




ستغادر بعثة نادي المريخ مدينة واري عصر اليوم باذن الله فى رحلة تستغرق 45 دقيقة نحو العاصمة نيروبي و ستلبي دعوة السفير مساءا. و تقضي الليله هناك ثم تتحرك نحو الخرطوم صباح الغد.



   نيروبي !!؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ
ﻋﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﻕ
ﺷﺠﺎﻋﻪ ﺇﻳﻤﺎﻝ ﺗﺄﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ

ﺳﺠﻞ ﺳﺠﻞ ﻳﺎ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺯﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻘﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
* ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻭﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﺎﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻭﻋﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ... ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﻫﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻭﻫﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﺍﺡ .
* ﻣﺎ ﺧﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺍﻫﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺍﻃﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮ .
* ﺟﺎﺑﻮﻫﺎ ﺣﻤﺮ ﻋﻴﻦ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻟﻴﻬﻢ ﺑﻘﻮﻝ ﺳﻼﻡ .
* ﺿﺮﺏ ﺑﻴﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﻀﻊ ﻗﺪﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﺘﻪ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺑﻔﻮﺯﻩ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﻗﻮﺍﻋﺪﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻭﺍﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻋﺒﺪﻭ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ .
*  ﺧﺎﺽ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺑﺘﺸﻜﻴﻞ ﻣﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ... ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ .. ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ  ... ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ .. ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺧﻤﻴﺲ ... ﻛﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﻦ ... ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ... ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ... ﻋﺒﺪﻭ  ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ... ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﻪ ... ﻣﺎﻣﺎﺩﻭ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ .
* ﺣﺴﻨﺎ ﻓﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺠﻴﻜﻲ ﺍﻳﻤﻞ ﻫﻮ ﻳﺮﺟﻊ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ ﻟﻠﻈﻬﻴﺮ ﺍﻷﻳﻤﻦ ﻻ ﺑﺪﻳﻞ ﻟﺮﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﺇﻻ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ .
* ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺷﺠﺎﻉ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻭﺟﺮﺋﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻟﻮﻙ ﺑﻮﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺧﻤﻴﺲ ﻭﻋﺒﺪﻭ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻭﻛﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﻬﻢ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﻪ .
* ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻛﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺟﺪﺩ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻣﺤﺎﺿﺮﻩ ﻧﻔﺴﻴﻪ ﻗﻴﻤﻪ .
* ﻟﻢ ﺗﺘﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﺠﺎﻋﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺠﻴﻜﻲ ﻋﻨﺪ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺪ ﻓﻄﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ .4 .3 3 ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﻗﻮﺍﻋﺪﻩ ﺗﺪﻝ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺷﺠﺎﻋﻪ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ .
* ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻣﺸﺘﻌﻞ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﻪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﻛﺸﺮﺕ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻧﻴﺎﺑﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺍﻛﻴﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﺎ .
*  ﺍﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﺗﺄﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻰ ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﻪ ﻟﻠﻘﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﺔ ( ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﻭﺯﻣﺎﻟﻚ )  ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺍﺳﻴﻄﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺩﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺳﻬﻮﻟﻪ  ﻭﻳﺴﺮ .
* ﻭﺗﺒﻘﻲ ﺣﻈﻮﻅ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺒﻲ ﻭﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﺑﺠﺎﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﻣﺘﺴﺎﻭﻳﻪ .
* ﺗﺄﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻰ ﻣﻊ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺍﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻳﺠﻌﻞ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﺘﻪ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻣﺒﻜﺮ ﻟﻸﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻭﻗﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﻢ ... ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻧﺎﺭﻱ ﺛﺄﺭﻱ .
* ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ ﺍﻹﻳﺎﺏ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻐﻼﻝ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻟﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﻪ ﻗﻮﻳﻪ ﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻮﻡ .
* ﺗﺒﺪﻳﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺟﺎﺕ ﺟﺰﺋﻴﺔ ﺑﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﻋﻨﻜﺒﻪ ﻭﻋﻼﺀ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ .
* ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﻟﺪﻳﻨﺎ ﺧﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻋﺪﻳﺪﻩ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺇﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ ﻣﺒﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻭﺭﻩ ( ﺇﺭﺍﺣﻪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ) ﻣﻨﻌﺎ ﻟﻼﺻﺎﺑﺎﺕ .
*  ﺷﻜﺮﺍ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺮﺩﺍ ﻓﺮﺩﺍ .. ﺷﻜﺮﺍ ﻟﻠﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ ... ﺷﻜﺮﺍ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ  ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﺮ ... ﺷﻜﺮﺍ ﻟﻼﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺎﺭﻩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻪ ﺑﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻳﺎ ... ﺷﻜﺮﺍ ﻧﺎﺻﺮ ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ .
* ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻗﺎﺩﻡ ﺑﻘﻮﻩ ..... ﺍﺣﺬﺭﻱ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ .
ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﻨﺺ :
ﻭ ﻻ ﺗﻌﻄﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻻ ﻳﺮﻳﺪﻩ
ﻓﻼ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻭﻻ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻱ ﻧﺎﻓﻌﻪ

 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صباح الانتصارات زعماء 
عقبال الفرحه الكبرى ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
مافيش احلي من كده يا زعيم!!

* بداية ولا اروع.. وأحلى من كده مافيش يا مريخ.

* بصوت الزميل متعدد المواهب الحبيب ناصر بابكر جانا الخبر الجميل..فكان الفأل الحسن..

* ولم تكتف الزعيم الصحيفة بقيادة ربانها الماهر الدكتور عبد الصمد محمد عثمان، بالتواجد بموقع الحدث مثل كل الصحف المهتمة.. بل إمتدت خدمتها لترعي نقل مباراة الانتصار الغالي.

* هكذا أحبتي يكون حال الفرق الكبيرة.. تفرض شخصيتها علي كل المنازلين دون اكتراث لعوامل الارض والجمهور والطقس ومشاق السفر وتقلب الظروف.

* بدا المريخ في شخصيته المهابة.. وأكد نجوم الأحمر علو كعبهم.. وسمو مكانتهم في القارة السمراء، فليس هناك اجمل من ما كان.

* المريخ الافريقي غير.. عبارة ظل نجوم المريخ علي مر الزمان يؤكدون صدقها.. فحينما يحمي الوغي ويشتد النزال يظهر المريخ بقوته وهيبته.

* لا ينكر أحد أن المخاوف كانت تعبث بأشواقنا لرؤية ذات المريخ الذي نعرفه.. وكان العام الماضي بطلا غير متوج علي افريقيا..بل كانت اللهجة بعيدة عن التفاؤل.

* البدايات لم تحمل مؤشرات لما جري في استهلالية التنافس الافريقي.. اعداد غير منتظم.. ومستويات متباينة.. وغياب بسبب الاصابات المتعددة.. وغير ذلك من اسباب لا نود سردها الان لعدم فائدتها.

* ولكن ولجمال حظنا.. كانت استعدادات ما قبل السفر الي نيجيريا منقذة للأوضاع بمعسكر تحضير قصير ولكنه حمل بشارات النصر الوسيم.

* ولنا أن نزجي الشكر والتقدير للاخوة بلجنة التسيير علي ما بذلوه من مجهودات سخية حتي تكلل المعسكر الإعدادي القصير بالنجاح..

* والشكر بطبيعة الحال للاخ جمال الوالي وأخيه علي الفادني لانها و كعادتهما قدما الدعم السخي الذي اعان لجنة التسيير في توفير أفضل الظروف للفرقة الحمراء.

* كل تلك المجهودات الوافرة.. جسدها نجوم المريخ داخل المستطيل الأخضر، فحققوا انتصارا يمكن ان نسبية انتصار العبور الاول بإذن الله تعالى.

* وقد صاغ مدربهم.. البلجيكي لوك ايمال جملة الاعداد باقتدار وافر.. فها هو نتاج غرسه يثمر بعد أن احسن التحضير.. واكد علي أن جودة عملة عالية.. بل وعالية جدا.

* ظل البلجيكي يمارس الصبر علي تقلب أحوال فريقه منذ فترة الإعداد المضطربة ومآلاتها الواضحة علي حال فريقه فما أن يستعيد لاعبا او أكثر اجتاحتهم اعاصير الاصابات اللعينة الا ويظهر له اخرون.

* ظل لوك ايمال يدفع بكل اللاعبين الموجودين معه بملعب التدريبات كل حسب جاهزيته الفنية ولياقته البدنية فكانت وفرة البدائل.. وعدم التحرج في استدعاء الجميع دون استثناء او تفضيل.

* في كل مرة يراهن علي لاعب... تثور ثائرة الجميع من حوله مطالبين بآخر.. وتكون المحصلة النهائية مد لسانه للجميع بعد كسب الرهان.

* بالأمس القريب راهن علي عبده جابر.. وكريم الحسن فكان الثنائي عند الوعد تماما.. نجح كريم.. وتألق جابر وقاد المريخ لاحلى انتصار في أروع بداية.

* للبلجيكي إيمال.. ورفاقه بالادارة الفنية التقدير والاحترام.. لكل ما بذلوه خلال الفترة الماضية.. وحتما فان القادم سيكون اروع لارتفاع المعنويات جراء الانتصار الجميل علي واري وولفز.

في نقاط

* قدم المدافع الصلد علي جعفر مباراة من طراز رفيع علي حد وصف الزميل الحبيب ناصر بابكر.

* وناصر الذي نعرفه جيدا لا يعرف المجاملة مطلقا.. وله رؤية فنية ثاقبة ويتمتع بثقافة كروية عالية.

* التحية لعملاق الدفاع علي جعفر والذي اتمني أن يتركه الانطباعيون في حاله..وعلي الخلصاء دعمه بما يستحق.

* راجي عبد العاطي الذي قسا عليه كل الاعلام المريخي يستحق منا كل عبارات الحب.. لانه عاد إلي جادة الطريق في الوقت المناسب.

* كل النجوم كانوا ابطالا.. وبالامس كتبت هنا ان ارادة النجوم هي التي تحدد مساراتهم في البطولة.

* متي أراد النجوم الاستثناء والتميز.. ورفعوا همتهم الي اعلي مداها.. فانهم قادرون علي تطويع المستحيل

* الان الكرة بملعب الجمهور المريخي فبعد ايام قلائل يكمل النجوم مشوار التأهل ان شاء الله..وجاء دور العشاق لمساعدة النجوم علي اكمال المشوار.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الفاشر ومريخ نيالا وجها لوجه في الدوري


علي ملعب النقعة عصر اليوم الاثنين ولحساب الجولة الحادية عشر من بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز يستقبل مريخ الفاشر مريخ نيالا الوافد الجديد .

مريخ الفاشر والذي يعاني هذا العام يسعي لحصد النقاط الثلاث والإقتراب أكثر من المراكز  الامامية تحت قيادة مدربه معتصم خالد  .

مريخ نيالا الوافد الجديد للدوري الممتاز والذي يححق نتائج طيبه تحت قيادة مدربه برهان تيه جعلته يحصد 14 نقطة متفوقاً علي أندية عريقه في المنافسة يسعي لحصد النقاط الثلاث ومواصلة أداءه الجيد في البطولة حتى الان .

يدخل مريخ الفاشر لقاء اليوم في المركز الثاني عشر برصيد 9 نقاط ، ومريخ البحيرة في المركز السابع برصيد 14 نقطة .

*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم اجعل الفرح دائم للصفوه بفوز الزعيم
مليار مبروووووك يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*








 كسلاوي حبيبنا جهودكم مقدرة والله .. مافي طريقة تكبر الصورة شوية للكوامر ...تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البلجيكي في حديث بنشوة النصر : دفعت بكريم مجبرا واستطاع تثبيت نفسه في التشكيل الاساسي

 قال لوك ايمال انه وفي ظل الاصابات التي ضربت خط وسطه لم يكن امامه اي  خيار غير تجهيز الغاني كريم وعندما ظهر بمستوى جيد في التجربة الاعداداية  الوحيدة التي خاضها المريخ بالقاهرة راي ان يستفيد منه في هذه المباراة ولم  يخذله واستطاع ان يقدم اداء مقنعا واضاف كريم وجد الفرصه واستغلها بشكل  جيد واستطاع ان يثبت اقدامه في التشكيل الاساسي وانا راض عن المستوى الذي  قدمه في المباراة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بإيجاز
ابوالعلاء محمد البشير 
إنتصر المريخ ولكنه لم يتأهل//

* انتصار مشرف للكرة السودانية حققه المريخ علي خصم عنيد وطموح يمثل الكرة النيجيرية في بطولة الاندية الافريقية .
* انتصر مريخ السودان بهدف عبده جابر اللاعب الذي لم يخذل مدربيه وجماهير ناديه كلما استعانت به الاجهزة الفنية وضع بصمته وامس بصم بهدف غالي ويعني الكثير لمشوار المريخ في هذا الدور من بطولة الاندية الافريقية .
* نعم انتصر المريخ وتغلب علي كل الظروف التي يعيشها وكنا يوم المباراة كتبنا متمنيين ان يتغلب احمر السودان علي ظروفه وان يخرج بنتيجة ايجابية والحمد لله فقد تحقق الانتصار الغالي.
* وللمريخ ذكريات تاريخية وغالية في نيجيريا ولعل اهمها ان الفريق قد عاد حاملا كأس الكؤوس الافريقية او كأس مانديلا بعد ان تعادل سلبيا امام بطل نيجيريا سلبيا وكان الفريق قد كسب جولة الذهاب بهدف كمال عبدالغني من ضربة جزاء.
* نعود ونقول بأن لوك ايمال وحسب تحليل ونقل الزميل المتألق ناصر للمباراة فأنه نجح في قيادة فريقه ووضع الاستراتيجية التي مكنت فريقه من السيطرة وتحقيق الانتصار والمحافظة عليه حتي نهاية اللقاء.
* نعم انتصر مريخ السودان ولكنه لم يتأهل وحسم التأهل سيكون بالقلعة الحمراء السبت القادم .. ولقاء الرد يمثل التحدي الحقيقي للفريق ولجماهيره.
* ومنذ الان نتمني ان تجهز الروابط ومجموعات الاولتراس وكل جماهير المريخ وشفوته ادوات التشجيع لقيادة اللاعبين بالحماس من علي المدرجات .
* لقاء السبت القادم لن يكون سهلا علي الاطلاق بل علي العكس تماما فأن الفريق النيجيري سيشكل عبئا كبيرا علي المريخ وسيجتهد الضيوف من اجل تسجيل هدف بمثلما فعل المريخ .
* لذلك فالحذر واجب والتراخي مرفوض والجدية مطلوبة .. ولابد ان يهتم الجهاز الفني بأعداد الفريق بصورة مثالية وان لا يهملوا رغبة الضيوف في مفاجأة المريخ .
* التحية للجهاز الفني وللاعبي الفريق فما قدموه من عطاء اسعد الشعب المريخي والكل يتمني ان يؤمن المريخ فوزه من خلال لقاء الرد القادم حتي يصعد احمر السودان الى دور ال 16 من بطولة الاندية الافريقية .
/مباراة التعاون السعودي /
* وافق مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ علي تلبية دعوة نادي التعاون السعودي للتباري معه في الخامس والعشرون من هذا الشهر ببريدة .
* وموافقة المجلس المريخي تعني حرصه علي اعداد الفريق بمثل هذه المباريات خاصة وان التعاون الان يعتبر من افضل الفرق السعودية .
* التعاون يحتل المركز الرابع في دوري عبداللطيف جميل السعودي بعد الهلال والاهلي والاتحاد ويضم لاعبين مميزين مثل السوري جهاد والكميروني اوفولو هداف الفريق .
* التجربة دون شك ستكون مفيدة للمريخ وستشكل اضافة فنية كبيرة للاحمر ونتمني ان يجد الفريق مباراة ودية اخري مستقبلا مع احد اندية شمال افريقيا .
//نقاط مؤجزة //
* انتصار المريخ يعني المزيد من التحدي لكل شفوت المريخ .
* يجب ان لا نغرق في فرحة الفوز الاخير فالقادم صعب .
* الفريق النيجيري سيفكر في مفاجأة الزعيم فيجب ان نعمل الف حساب .
* نتيجة جيدة خرج بها اهلي شندي امس رغم خسارته بهدفين لهدف .
* واعتقد ان النمور قادرة علي خطف بطاقة التأهل بأذن الله.
* اجمل خبر افرحني كثيرا هو عودة اشرف الاصدارات للصدور.
* عودة صحيفة المريخ تعني لنا الكثير وكم سعينا لاعادته بعد توقفها الاجباري.
* ونثق في انها ستعود قوية وستشكل السند المطلوب للمريخ.
* واثق في نجاحها لأن علي قيادة تحريرها استاذنا احمد وبجواره سماعين حسن.
* وجود شريف الاشتر يعني ضمان نجاح العمل الاداري .
* وتحريريا فلاخوف في وجود اخي وحبيبي وصديقي الغالي فوزي سدر اشطر من يعمل في السكرتارية .
* ودعت البلاد امس احد ابرز لاعبي الوسط وصناع اللعب الكابتن حمدي كرن .
*انتقل النجم الموهوب الحبوب الي الرفيق الاعلي بجانب احد اصدقاءه اثر حادث حركة مؤلم.
* تعرفت علي الفقيد حمدي منذ ان كان نجما بمريخ الحصاحيصا.
* وعرفته برفقة منطقته ابوفروع وزميله بمريخ الحصاحيصا وليد محمود وكذلك النجم طارق جاديكا .
* رحم الله النجم الخلوق  حمدي ونسأل الله المغفرة له ولرفيقه وان ينزل عليهما رحمته .
* حمدي لعب سنوات حافلة لمريخ الحصاحيصا وانتقل بعدها الي حي العرب بورتسودان.
لك الرحمة والمغفرة كابتن حمدي كرن ولا حولا ولاقوة الا بالله.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني

تم تكليف لجنة عليا لمباراة المريخ وولفز النيجيري المقررة مساء السبت باستاد المريخ ، اللجنة برئاسة العميد حقوقي عامر عبدالرحمن الأمين العام والاستاذ الرشيد الطاهر امين المال ، المهندس محي الدين عبدالتام واللواء كمال شقاق المتحدث الرسمي ، د. أسامه الشاذلي ، المهندس حسن الوسيله ، المهندس الصادق حاج علي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المواقع النيجيرية: أمام لاعبو واري وولفز جبل شاهق عليهم تسلقه في أم درمان

اشارت المواقع الالكترونية الرياضية النيجيرية الي مباراة المريخ وواري وولفز في ذهاب الدور الاول من دوري ابطال افريقيا والخسارة التي تلقاها اصحاب الارض بهدف دون رد عصر امس ان الهزيمة تسببت في تحطيم واري علي ارضه امام منافسه السودان ويحتاج الي معجزة حتي يحقق الفوز في السودان وأمام واري جبل شاهق علي تسلقه عندما يحصل ضيفا علي المريخ بعد اسبوع من الان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقدم بطيء لفرق الوسط والمؤخرة في غياب القمة بالدوري السوداني

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

لعبت بنجاح تام واكتملت مباريات الجولة 11 وجزء من الجولة 12 من بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم موسم 2016.

وتنطلق هذا الأسبوع مباريات الجولتين 12 و13، حيث درجت الفرق على خوض مباراة بمعدل كل ثلاثة أيام ليبلغ عدد المباريات التي خاضتها معظم الفرق 12 مباراة خلال أقل من 45 يوما منذ إنطلاق البطولة في يناير/كانون الاول 2016.

وتحدثت لغة الانتصارات التي تحققت عن جديد الجولتين السابقتين خاصة في منطقة الوسط فما دون.

وأما ثلاثي المقدمة الهلال المتصدر ب25 نقطة والخرطوم الوطني 24 نقطة والمريخ الثالث مؤقتا ب23 نقطة، فقد ظلوا ينعمون بهدوء كبير، لكن الخرطوم الوطني دعم موقفه في بين المتصدرين بفوز كبير وقوي على الأمل عطبرة بنتيجة 4-1، وهو الأكبر على المستوى المحلي الذي يحققه المدير الفني الغاني كويسي ابياه منذ توليه المهمة الفنية بداية موسم 2015.

وقد غاب الهلال والمريخ والأهلي شندي عن الجولة السابقة لإرتباطهما بمباريات بطولتي الأندية الأفريقية.

ولفت الوافد الجديد مريخ نيالا الأنظار وهو يحقق فوزه الثالث على التوالي رافعا رصيده إلى 14 نقطة محتلا ترتيب فوق الوسط متخلصا من كابوس منطقة الخطر والمؤخرة في أول موسم يخوضه.

وقد كان أكبر رابحين عن الجولتين السابقتين هما الأهلي مدني والوافد الجديد الأمير البحراوي اللذان تذوقا طعم الفوز لأول مرة، فقد فاز الاهلي مدني على النيل شندي 2-0، بينما محى الأمير آثار خسارته الكارثية ب8-0 من الهلال بتعادل مع مريخ كوستي 1-1 ثم بالفوز على فريق الرابطة القوي في عناصر لاعبيه 2-1 بالخرطوم.

وتقلص عدد الفريق التي لم تحقق الفوز إلى فريق واحد فقط هو فريق الرابطة الذي عانى مدربه الجديد بابكر تَبِيدي من خسارتين متتاليتين.

ورغم أن الأهلي مدني رفع رصيده إلى 7 نقاط والأمير إلى 6 لكن نتائج الفوز لم تغير من واقع منطقة الخطر والهبوط المباشر، فقد ظل التقدم بطيئا، فلم يتحرك الأمير غير درجة واحدة.

التقدم في المراكز لفرق ما فوق الوسط ظل ايضا بطيئا, وذلك بسبب النتائج فقد تعثر هلال كادُقُلي مرتين بالتعادل بملعبه مع مريخ الفاشر1-1، وبذات النتيجة مع مضيفه الأمل عطبرة، تلك النتائج اوقفت سلسلة إنتصارات الفريق المتتالية التي وصلت إلى 6، ورفع الفريق رصيده إلى 20 نقطة بفارق 4 نقاط عن الخرطوم الوطني و3 عن المريخ وهو فارق غير مقلق للفريقين.

أما هلال الأبيض فقد فاز على هلال الفاشر بعد 4 نتائج جافة، ولكنه عاد وتعثر بالتعادل مع الأمل 1-1، ولم يتحرك الفريق بسرعة بين المراكز فرفع رصيده إلى 17 نقاط بفارق 7 نقاط الخرطوم الوطني.

السير على درب النتائج السيئة والمتراجعة لم يخرج عنه الأهلي الخرطوم الذي خسر من مريخ نيالا، ويتشابه معه كل من الرابطة كوستي والنيل شندي التي طال إنتظارها لكسر حاجز النتائج السالبة التي تجاوزت خمس جولات وأكثر وهذه الفرق تحتل ترتيب دون الوسط وفي منطقة الخطر.

وفشل ثنائي عطبرة الأمل والأهلي في التعافي من الخسارة والتعادل التي منيا بها في الجولة الماضية، فتعادلا بملعبهما مع هلال كادقلي وهلال الأبيض، فبات رصيدهما 15 و14 نقطة على التوالي، ويحتلان ترتيبا فوق الوسط.

ونجح النسور على السير في درب النتائج الإيجابية بعد تعادله الغالي مع المريخ، لينجح في تحقيق الثاني وذلك بملعبه على حساب الرابطة كوستي بهدف مهاجمه الطيب رافعا رصيده إلى 9 مرتقيا قليلا من منطقة الهبوط المباشر.

خلاصة تحليل نتائج الفرق وواقع الترتيب فإنه يمكن القول أن فرق الوسط وفوق الوسط ودونه علاوة على المؤخرة، فشلوا في إستغلال غياب الهلال والمريخ والأهلي شندي إفريقيا، حيث لم يتقدموا ويضيقوا الخناق عليهما وعلى مراكز التمثيل الإفريقي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
نادوسيات
رغم الامطار والاوحال جابوها (رجال) 
ناهد العطا لوله 
 :


*بهدف سريع وممتع وجميل اراح الاعصاب الزعيم يطوع الصعاب....
*بهدف حلو وملعوب عبدو رجع دخل القلوب.....
* رغم الامطار مريخنا مولع نار.....
*دق التمام وفي نيجيريا سطع بالكمال. ...
*كوره ابداع امتاع وعروض كمان.....
*انتصر المريخ بجداره وودع التوهان
*ياهو دا المريخ ياناس 
*الكل سعيد وفرحان
*سالتكم بالذي ركز الارض معبد وسوي الناس عليها مكان 
* في احلا من تشجيع المريخ يا انسان ؟ ؟؟؟؟
*غايتو المتعه مع الزعيم والباقي هوان.....
*ياتشجع الزعيم او حتكون مرضان.....
*من غيرنا يعطي لهذا الشعب معني ان يعيش وينتصر. ..
*من غيرنا جالب الفرح من غيرنا هزم التحكيم والتنجيم .....
*من غيرنا قد أسعد الملايين والالوف.....
* من غيرنا قد وهب اï»»فراح ماوهب من غيرنا قد طوع الظروف....
* مريخنا تمام مافي كلام....
*والكلام برغم الصعاب كان في الميدان
*وجابو النصر رجال
*عبدو واخونو نرفع ليهم القبعه احترام....
* والهجوم نار منقد اهداف من اي مكان ...
*وهي بداية الانطلاق نحو الحلم الكبير . ...
*حلم (الاميره السمراء ) يداعب امال الشعب الأحمر. .....
*كاس الابطال الطريق إليه صعب وشاق. ...
* البدايات اللبنه الاوله لا ساس متين يقود للتتويج. ....
*ونحن عينا هناك.....
*الاميره السمراء وانا جايبك عريس
*تخوفنا من المدرب وعدم تجانس اللعيبه لان الحلم كبير.... 
* غارزيتو (مدربي انا )كان قريب لتحقيق حلمنا ....
* بس البقول البغله في الابريق ( بنتحاكم برقبه )
*اليوم وضع الزعيم اول خطوه نحو المجد....
*طريق المريخ في البطوله صعب وشاق .....
*لكن حنمشيهو (البنحلم بيهو يوماتي)....
*مبروك لزعيم البلد (وخطو خطوه مشينا)....
*المريخ عالم جميل . ....،
*شكرا شفوت المدرجات زلزال الملاعب وانتم ترفعون الاكف تضرعا لله أن ينصر المريخ..
*شكراً لشباب القروبات وهم يريدون اللهم انصر المريخ . ...
*شكراً رجال المريخ الجابو النصر وكتبو في التاريخ من ينازل المريخ يقنع ويستريح. ....،
*شكرآ يامريخ
*مريخنا يامالك زمام احساسنا 
سودانك مشرفو وديما رافع راسنا 
لون الدم شعارنا 
وهو البزيدو حماسنا

*نمور دار جعل ليهم التحيه كمان.....
*ولولا الحظ لكان تعادل بطعم النصر للسودان..
*وفي الشوط التاني بشندي الحبيبه عندهم كلام....
*النمور حتشرف الوطن بإذن الواحد القهار....

*اخر خبر
إذاعة المريخ مطلب شعب المريخ وشكراً هوي السودان. ...

زولي الولوف
يازول هناك
مجنونة انا بعشقك .....عاشقة لك حد الثماله.....ثملة انا وانا اناجيك برغم البعد ......بعيد عني وانت حولي...حولي تتراقص فراشات الحب الصادق تذكرني بوجودك.....وجودك يطغى علي كل الأمكنة. .... الأمكنة تناديك ان ان مجيك المدهش.... مدهش انت اينما تكون..... تكون انت عندما اكون . ... اكون أنا بك يامجنون.....مجنونة انا بغيابك الحزين عد يامالك فانا في الانتظار.....

ختاماً 
انت الزعيم أصل الهوي وملك الملوك انت البطل 
لولة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الحراس التونسي : العملاق اليوغندي سيصبح افضل حارس في القارة السمراء

تغزل مراد السالمي مدرب حراس المريخ غي المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه العلاق جمال سالم في مباراة الامس ...وقال انه ادى ببراعة لا حدود لها وتعامل مع كل الكرات التي وصلته وقال التونسي انه لا يعرف الاشادة والغزل في الحراس الذين يشرف عليهم لكن جمال فرض عليه ذلك بالمستوى الرفيع والطريقه الرائعة التي تصدى بها لكل حالات الانفراد التام بالمرمى
وقال السالمي اراهن على ان سالم سيكون له مستقبل كبير ليس على مستوى حراس المرمى في السودان او يوغندا بل على مستوى القارة السمراء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل
اثبتوا علي حالة واحدة يا كاردينال!!!


[لا ندري متي يلعب الهلال مباراته امام “الاهلي” الليلي اقصد “الليبي” والمحدد لها يوم الاحد القادم في اياب الدور الاول من الابطال!
[من الغريب ان يتردد “الاهلّة” في تحديد موعد المواجهة وينقسموا الي مجموعتين تساند كل مجموعة توقيتا ما بين العصر او المساء!
[قبيل هزيمة الازرق من رفاق “سلامة” الذي تأكدت مشاركته في لقاء الاياب رغم الفرحة الهلالية بايقافه كان توقيت المباراة عصرا.
[الان تغير الحال وتبدّل تماما ومعظم الهلالاب يساندون مقترح اقامتها مساء من اجل حشد اكبر عدد من الجمهور الذي لا يمكن حشده عصرا!
[اخشي علي الازرق من “الكشافات الجديدة” التي قيل انها بمواصفات خاصة.
[ماذا لو تسببت “الكشافات” في وداع الهلال للبطولة الافريقية من دورها الاول؟ ..سؤال ستجيب عليه الايام القادمة!
[قبل قليل تحدث عماد الطيب واكد قيام المواجهة مساء الاحد لكنه اشار لامكانية قيامها عصرا في حالة اراد الجهاز الفني ذلك.
[عماد اشار لاجتماع عقده الجهاز الفني بالامس استمر لمدة (45) دقيقة ليعلن في نهايته ضرورة اعتماد الفترة المسائية موعدا للمواجهة.
[طيب ياعماد طالما الجهاز الفني وافق علي قيام المواجهة مساء لماذا تصرون علي ابقاء الباب مواربا لتعديل توقيتها الي المساء!
[الراي عندي ان تستشيروا “الكاردينال” حتي لا يعرضكم للحرج بتعدييل التوقيت الذي تحددونه.
[القانوني عماد الذي يعرف ان اجراء اي تعديل يتطلب اخطار الكاف قبل عشرة ايام يريد اقناعنا بان من حق الازرق تحديد التوقيت الذي يريد!!
[خسارة الهلال امام “الاهلي الليبي” اضعف فرق “الابطال” وبهدف عكسي بتوقيع “اديكو” يشير بوضوح لضعف الفرقة الهلالية وعدم انسجام افرادها وخوف مدربها من “فتح اللعب” حتي لا يتعرض مرمي “مكسيم” “سقط لقط” لاهداف لا تحصي ولا تعد!
[هل غادر الهلال الابطال؟
[سؤال تبدو اجابته سهلة وهي ان الازرق الذي فاز علي الامير بثمانية اهداف افتقد لعوامل الانتصار بتونس ليغادر البطولة من بابها العريض.
[هلال الكاردينال يودع الابطال !!
[من يرفض الافتراض عليه الانتظار لعصر او مساء الاحد .
[ارجوكم لا تغضبوا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مباشر وواري

 البعثة الظافرة تتحرك الآن نحو مطار المدينة
  تحركت في هذه اللحظات بعثة المريخ الظافرة متوجهة الى مطار وواري استعدادا  للمغادرة الى ابوجا التي ستقضي فيها ليلة الاثنين لتغادر ظهر الثلاثاء  بالمصرية عائدا للبلاد بحفظ الله ورعايته..
 هذا وستلبي البعثة دعوة العشاء الذي سيقيمه على شرفها سعادة ابراهيم بشرى محمد علي سفير السودان بأبوجا...














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح 
 محمدالطيب كبور 

 مريخنا العظيم انت الزعيم



  لوك ايمال يستحق ان نبداء من عنده للتعليق علي احداث الملحمة التاريخية  التي خاضها المريخ بالامس في ملعب واري ولفز النيجيري الذي اشتهر بلقب  الذئاب كناية عن الشراسة والقوة خصوصا في معقلهم وامام جماهيرهم وتحية  كبيرة استحقها البلجيكي وهو يعتمد اسلوب هجومي في ارض الخصم بتفعيل ثلاث  مهاجمين في توليفتة التي كانت مفاجاءة للجميع باقتحام عبده جابر للتشكيل  الاساسي وقبل ان يستفيق الجميع من مفاجاءة لوك ايمال بصم عبده جابر في شباك  الذئاب في الدقيقة 18 من عمر الشوط الاول معلنا تقدم الزعيم بهدف وصفه  الزميل الرائع ناصر بابكر بانة هدف ملعوب وجميل وزاد عليه ناقل الفرح ناصر  بابكر بوصف دقيق لمجريات اللقاء والذي تميز فيه المريخ واضعا اصحاب الارض  تحت الضغط ونجح لوك ايمال في اولي تجاربة الافريقية مؤكدا انه مدرب يملك  فكر تدريبي متطور وانة ينوي تقديم عصارة خبراتة مع الفرقة الحمراء وهو  بذالك رد علي كل منتقدية ردا عمليا
 تخوفنا من ظروف عديدة وفي  مقدمتها الامطار والتي هطلت بغزارة وايضا تخوفنا من النقص الذي يعانية  المريخ في بعض الخانات والتي جهز لوك بدائلها من خلال معسكر القاهرة ولكن  عزيمة واصرار لاعبي المريخ وحنكة البلجيكي جملت الواقع وكتبت الاروع في  بداية المشوار ولم  تكن مشاركة عبده جابر اساسيا واعتماد اسلوب هجومي بثلاث  مهاجمين هما اخر مفاجاءات البلجيكي لوك ايمال الذي دفع بالغاني كريم الحسن  اساسيا في المحور ليعتمد علي خط وسط يشغله عمر بخيت وراجي عبدالعاطي وكريم  الحسن علي ان يعود بكري المدينة وتراوري للمساندة الدفاعية حال فقدان  الكرة وطوال زمن الشوط الاول كان المريخ الاخطر والاكثر انضباطا وقاد عدد  من الهجمات الخطرة من اجل زيادة غلة الاهداف واستمر الضغط الاحمر حتي نهاية  المباراة واضعين اصحاب الارض تحت الضغط لينتزع نصرا عزيزا من داخل معقل  وراي ولفز
 انتصار رائع لكتيبة النصر المريخية باداء جماعي مميز  وبتسيد تام للملعب طولا وعرضا ولو استثمر لاعبو المريخ الفرص العديدة التي  صنعوها علي مدار الشوطين لحقق الاحمر نتيجة قياسية و ايضا تالق حارس واري  ولفز حال دون رفع معدل الاهداف المريخية والحمد لله علي ماتحقق وهو فوز  اكثر من رائع سيجعل الفرقة الحمراء تدخل مباراة العودة اكثر ارتياحا  
 اكثر وضوحا
 بداية موفقة ومبشرة لزعيم وكبير الاندية السودانية من معقل الذئاب زادت من مساحات الثقة والطمانينة في قلوب عشاق الاحمر
  علي جعفر واصل في ادائه المميز والذي اجبر الزميل ناصر بابكر علي الاشادة  به واختياره نجما للمباراة بفضل يقظتة وصحوتة وجديتة وصرامتة في التعامل مع  كل الهجمات النيجيرية
 الاهلي شندي عاد من الكنغو بتعادل ثمين بهدف  لمثله بعد ان تقدم قبل ان يدرك اصحاب الارض التعادل الذي انتهت عليه  المباراة ليضع النمور قدما في الترقي لدور ال16 في البطولة الكنفدرالية
  لوك ايمال انتزع الاعجاب من الجميع وهو يتغلب علي العديد من الظروف ومازال  يملك الكثير ليقدمة للزعيم حال اكتملت جاهزية كافة العناصر فهو من عينة  المدربين الذين يعملون من اجل وضع بصمة
 هدية صحيفة (الزعيم)  للجماهير الحمراء برعايتها لنقل المباراة اتاحت الفرصة للصفوة لمعايشة  احداث اللقاء والتي اجاد في نقلها الزميل ناصر بابكر بطريقة سلسة تؤهله  لاحتراف مجال التعليق الرياضي وفوق كل هذا (كراعو خضراء)
 مجرد سؤال
 عرفتو  الفرق ..؟؟
*

----------

